# Just Say No to Responsible Ohio initiative



## Melvan

I started this thread at another forum, but I believe this info should be out there alot. I'm going to cut and paste what has already been posted there, and then add as new info becomes available.

_There is a group currently working in Ohio towards legalaization called Responsible Ohio.

They are currently out gathering signatures in the state to place legalization on the ballot in Ohio in November. This is not a group that should be given any support.

The bill will be written so that only 10 people will control all the mj in the state. Out of state investors are backing the plan and they have the money to spew their baloney all over the place, but in truth, their plan would kill any chance of patients growing their own meds, as well as kill all the satellite industry that grows around the green industry. It also provides no allowance for the cultivation of industrial hemp, a crop struggling Ohio farmers desperately need.

These 10 millionaires would be the only ones allowed to grow in the state as well as run all the dispensaries. All proceeds would go directly into these 10 people's pockets (one of which is just a fashionista, I can just imagine what a professional shoe shopper would say was medicine)

They continually bring up medical uses, but their initiative is only recreational and makes no allowances for medical use.

The only jobs created will be specific to those 10, the only meds available will be what they say they will grow, and the pricing will be whatever they want to sell it for.

If you're an Ohio voter, do not sign their petition and do not vote for their amendment. A marijuana monopoly that only benefits 10 people is not what the state needs, and for sure is not what patients need.

The proper group to back is The Ohio Rights Group amendment, which allows for home grown medicine and the cultivation of hemp._


----------



## Melvan

They're making a big stink out of there being 1100 licenses available for cannabis selling stores, but what they aren't telling you is that only those 10 millionaires will be allowed to grow, and only those 10 will be able to supply product.

So, 1100 stores or not, all that will be available is what they want to grow. And that will be the highest yielding strains, regardless of their medical properties. They're making a big deal about the testing too, but they're neglecting to tell anyone that the 10 will be the only ones allowed to have licensed labs in the state to do it.

Feel free to read through their propaganda site responsibleohio.com/

Here is a list of their investors Note all the celebrities, NBA players, NFL players, etc. responsibleohio.com/responsibleohio-announces-key-investors/

And when you're all full of their baloney, take a hike over to www.ohiorightsgroup.org/ This is a specific amendment for medical use and industrial hemp cultivation. This is the group that Ohio voters need to support.


----------



## Melvan

This was posted to the Ohio Rights Group Facebook page today.

_We have now completed a thorough review of the Responsible Ohio ballot language. Here is one issue we have with their amendment:
Medical marijuana in the context of RO is a sham. The definition marijuana (Section L, #5), which reads, "Marijuana and marihuana mean all parts of the plant of the genus cannabis. It goes on to read, Marijuana does not include medical marijuana. Nonsensical, but true. If medical marijuana means marijuana used to treat a debilitating medical condition (Section L, #12), then by extension, marijuana used to treat a medical condition is not marijuana. There is a reason for this.
Dispensaries and low cost marijuana for indigent patients are merely optional. While ROs Commission is charged with governing these programs (Section C), it is only obligated to fund them to the extent the Commission so elects. (Section C and Section E, #3) These two provisions are thus optional  go/no go. With the definition of marijuana excluding medical marijuana and the severability clause permitting this exclusion (Section K), medical marijuana appears to be headed for the cutting room floor, sliced away and shelved. If this is so, it has been purposefully placed in ROs amendment as a red herring to lure investors, volunteers and votes, leaving the sick, dying and disabled to suffer decades longer in the wake._


----------



## Melvan

Cut and paste from Ohio Rights Group Facebook page

As far as HOME GROWING...the ResponsibleOhio amendment is not silent, but prohibits growing at home in Provision F, first sentence: "The growth and cultivation of marijuana and medical marijuana, and the extraction of cannabinoids from marijuana and medical marijuana, for sale and medical use within this state SHALL BE LAWFUL ONLY AT licensed MGCE facilities.....This ensures growing is still illegal. In addition, the PENALTIES FOR HOME GROWING are increased by the new definition of 'marijuana' in this amendment by including "all parts of" the plant...the current OHIO REVISED CODED exempted the "mature stalks" in the definition. Thereby this INCREASES the felonies that will occur from home growing marijuana.


----------



## Joe420Camel

No home grow = no support from me!!!!!!
If I lived in oh-high-oh that's is...:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## hippy59

I will be voting this one down myself. there is another coming up in 2016 that does allow for a person to grow and use what they grow. that's the one I will be voting for.


----------



## Melvan

hippy59 if Responsible Ohio makes it to the ballot in November Ohio might not get a chance to vote on the 2016 medical amendment to the state constitution. These guys have buttloads of cash, and they're spending it.

Most importantly right now is to keep people from signing their petition to get it on the ballot. No sigs, no voting.


----------



## hippy59

well, at the least I will be going to the ballet and giving my no vote. not voting at all is just like saing yes, and I wont be signing any ballots.


----------



## Melvan

From the Ohio Rights Group Facebook page.

_Like the amendments that cemented gambling into the Ohio constitution, Responsible Ohio&#8217;s (RO) ballot language names the locations and parcel numbers where ten &#8220;Marijuana Growth, Cultivation & Extraction Facilities&#8221; will be located. Rumor has it that each site is worth $2 million and that shares are being sold to investors, both to give them a stake in the sales from these sites and to fund the campaign from which they will profit. RO spokespersons claim they have $20 million in the bank. It that&#8217;s the case, the $1.7 million in reportable campaign contributions should provide insight into who these investors are, except that they don&#8217;t. Nameless, faceless numbered Limited Liability Corporations (LLCs) shield the identity of their handlers. Further, while the 24 acre Hamilton County parcel, for example, is owned by the Broadwell Factory Group, it will be operated by yet another to-be-known corporation. Corporate layers might be plausible in an open free market, but the one proposed by RO is hardly free. These sites, the facilities on them and the investors in them will be THE sole purveyors of marijuana in Ohio in a climate absent of transparency, with no stated regard for the public interest as well as anti-trust implications, all the while asking for an affirmative vote of the public to empower them. One must ask, who are these people?_


----------



## Melvan

If Responsible Ohio gets its way, home growing will be illegal in the state forever, as the amendment language specifically states that growing will only be allowed in the 10 designated facilities. So, even when federal prohibition ends, it will never end in Ohio 

View attachment 10491076_833111633422413_4085798925385544217_n.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

On Tuesday, ResponsibleOhio announced that it plans to revise its proposal to allow adults 21 and older to grow marijuana at home. Another change the group made to the proposal is to lower the tax rate at retail locations. Its initial proposal wanted a 15 percent tax, but the group has now lowered it to 5 percent.



&#8220;After extensive conversations with experts and concerned citizens across the state and nation, ResponsibleOhio has decided to include regulated and limited home growing as a part of our amendment,&#8221; ResponsibleOhio Spokesperson Lydia Bolander said in a press release. &#8220;Combined with a lower tax rate for consumers, these changes will make our communities safer by smothering the black market.&#8221;

Much of the early opposition to ResponsibleOhio&#8217;s plan has been by other marijuana legalization advocates, including three other groups working on ballot initiatives. The pro-pot groups criticized ResponsibleOhio&#8217;s plan for only allowing cannabis to be grown at 10 sites promised to campaign backers and for limiting the amount of marijuana someone can buy and possess to 1 ounce.

Adults over age 21 could obtain home grow licenses but would not be allowed to sell to the public, similar to beer enthusiasts brewing their own beverages, according to the press release. Bolander said the revised amendment will follow Oregon&#8217;s model, which allows adults over age 21 to obtain a license to grow up to four marijuana plants in a secure space.

:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## emrldthumb

Obtain a license to grow for yourself?? That's absurd. I don't need a license to brew beer for myself.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

I just tried to post a long rant about this, kind of glad I had to log in again to post and it was lost lol.
 This RO group is off their rocker. There was a discussion on NPR today about all the groups and who's who and what not. Apparently RO has some OHians in the mix. A fromer Browns/Bengals player, someone from the NBA and a fashion designer from Akron. Not that that helps any but at least some of them are in the open.
 I'd rather stick with the current decrim we have now! Give me a $150 ticket and leave me alone! 
 All in all, Ohio as a whole needs this industry.Our school's need this.our pot hole ridden roads need it. Our farmers deserve to be able to grow hemp if they want. We deserve to have collectives, caregiver's or the right to support our own needs through this whether they be medical or monetary. I'd like to be able to help the people I do now, legally.  I'm no entrepeneur. But I am compassionate. I am all about making my world more legitimate and these 10 millionaire's want to bogart the whole thing for themselve's. Monopolizing a burgeoning industry may be buisiness 101 but who else is that really going to help. 
 Everyone from Ohio needs to shut this down. Don't sign the petition. We aren't going to be able to "fix" it later. 
 Still turned into a rant. I'm deeply insulted by RO.

 Also, may I add, that OR submitted their proposal to DeWine, the AG, last tuesday. So, this bull about now you can get 4 plants and pay %5 tax, is complete ****. Once you submit that proposal it can not be changed unless rejected!!!


----------



## FreedomRider

Here's the latest language these slimebags added to the bill:

"Providing that it is lawful for persons 21 years of age or older to grow, cultivate, use, possess and share with another person 21 years of age or older homegrown marijuana in an amount not to exceed four flowering marijuana plants and eight ounces of usable homegrown marijuana at a given time, so long as they have obtained a non-transferrable license pursuant to Commission promulgated rules and regulations."

Jam your "Commission promulgated rules and regulations"  RIGHT UP your ***.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Sigh, the sad thing is, at this point, 4 plants, 1/2 lb of weed and the weight of "the neighbors could call the cops @ any time and seriously mess not only mine but my family's lives up" off my shoulders... sounds like heaven.

I KNOW that's NOT how it should be but shooting this down means another year of hiding in my basement... IF I lived in oh-high-oh that is.

:48:


Edit:

if these lawsuits VS Colorado start to get ANY traction, I may HAVE to strike now while the iron is hot and momentum is on "our" side
I hope they get laughed out of the courtroom but in front of a sympathetic judge, just about ANYTHING can get going
.


----------



## Melvan

The problem with the language is with the allowance of "4 flowering plants" this could easily be interpreted in a court as meaning "only 4 flowering plants" Which means no seedlings, veg plants, clones, etc. You can't get to flowering stage without veg stage, so a smart lawyer could easily block all home growing by a court decision, giving RO their way, while looking like the victims.

 4 plants, with no evidence of sales, is already within the decrim laws as a misdemeanor with a fine. All their "get a $50 license" will do is increase the work of law enforcement having to find and bust all those tiny little grows.

They refuse to answer questions about the staffing of the 10 locations. As technically, there are no advanced growers in Ohio, as no one is allowed to grow, I simply asked if they planned to bring in out of state farmers. They refuse to answer that question as I will not say that their initiative has medical applications.

Ask them how if extractions are going to still be illegal, then how can it be considered good for patients? Extraction is necessary for many patients battling things such as cancer, who need the oils not the smoke to get the most benefit. They refuse to answer that question too.

When it comes down to it, The Ohio Rights Group already has a perfectly good mmj and hemp bill that you can sign the petition for now. It's language was approved by AG almost a year ago. It is a constitutional amendment that, when voters say yes, by state law has to take effect within 30 days of voters saying they want it. No court can stop it. It provides for the proper caregiver/patient relationship as well as free enterprise for the growth of satellite industry in the state. Ohio farmers will be able to cultivate industrial hemp, something the struggling ag community truly needs. You can download an individually numbered petition at www.ohiorightsgroup.org for you and your friends to sign.


----------



## Joe420Camel

but the worm on the end of that bent wire is soooo tasty (I bet)
just a little nibble...
YANK!
and thus another fish is on the hook

been "in the basement" for over 20 years, what's one or two more to do it RIGHT, right?  

:48:


----------



## Melvan

It does come off as something to dangle in front of the ox to make it plow doesn't it Joe?


----------



## Batman

I think it's fare to grow and to use what I grow. Everyone should allow this.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Allowing the smoking and growing is not the real question/issue here.  
This is a case of (rich) people trying to take advantage of the situation and "sneak" in laws and amendments that will (potentially) monopolize the market in Ohio.  
This seems "All about the ba$$" and not about the freedom.
:48:


----------



## Hackerman

Those investors are investing a lot of money into this. My guess is, they expect to make a profit. LOL That's usually what business wants to do. However, for some reason, people in America are against companies making money. LOL I guess they don't consider the taxes they'll be paying, the employees they'll be paying, the rents that they will pay on their properties and indirectly, the rents from all 1100 stores.

And, if you read the entire petition, you'll see they are also going to sell all the toys that go along with it. Pipes, papers, bubblers, bongs, nails, you name it. All under one roof. Just like WalMart. Oops, I forgot, everyone hates WalMart, too. Even though they employ more people in the USA than any other company. That's a lot of car and house payments people are making, thanks to WalMart.

I wish I lived in Ohio and had a law like you're going to have. Every dispensary I have ever seen is run down, beat up and supported by the few pennies the old stoner can milk together to pay rent and still have enough to buy a pack of papers (albiet, I have not seen anything in Colorado they may be nicer there).

Personally, I like shopping at WalMart. And, if your RO people run their business as well as WalMart (and, I'm sure they want to because they will make the most money) they may put together a nice little one-stop shop for you Ohioans.

I did see some changes I would make if I were authoring the petition but I also saw a number of loopholes that they forgot to close that would allow a bright entrepreneur to make a ton of money (until they close the hole).

Plus, these people have no clue how to run this operation. They will need regional managers. If I were in Ohio I would be talking to RO about my abilities and experience in running over 400 stores when I had my business. I'm sure I could help them manage the stores for... oh, let's say 100k a year and a cut of the gate. Instead of complaining about other people making money, I usually just hope on the bandwagon.

And, now that they amended it to allow personal grows (although, the amended language has not yet been submitted) I don't see where you people in Ohio have anything to complain about. Other than just being sore about who is making the money. Quite frankly..... who cares. LOL As long as the pot is good and the price is right. LOL

I have read just about every petition that every state has submitted and yours is not as bad as some I have read.

Besides, I have always lived my life by the creed...... If they make a law I don't like, fine, I just won't obey it. LOL Kind of like when they changed the speed limit from 70 to 55. No one listened. No one cared. LOL

Just my opinion. Not usually popular. But, so far, I still have the right to that in this country. LOL


----------



## pcduck

Even Walmart cannot control other stores from opening.
Whatever happened to the American dream? Where anyone can achieve success.
Hopefully the voters won't screw this up like they did gambling.
 I will be voting NO and will tell my friends why.

Hack, you kind of sound like a Communist.


----------



## Melvan

The idea that some form of legalization is better than no form of legalization is a mindset I understand, and one that Responsible Ohio is using to its advantage.

But, with federal legalization on the horizon, why should Ohio be locked into a constitutional amendment that will supercede that legalization? Petition signers need to look at the big picture. By taking just a little freedom now, they give up lots of freedom down the road.

Ohio needs an mmj amendment first. The patient/caregiver relationship is too important to be ignored. When that system is in place, then on to full legalization, if the feds don't beat us to it. That's why it's important to sign the Ohio Rights Group petition and have it set and ready to vote on in Nov.

Duck, you are right, this is "legalized" gambling all over again.


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> Hack, you kind of sound like a Communist.



You're close.... Capitalist.

If I don't like the laws in one state I am free to move to another where the laws are more to my liking. Commie's can't do that. LOL

It's funny, every complaint I have read about RO says that they (the poster) objects to a monopoly and they hate a small group of people making all the money.

Well, it seems to me that all the complainers are only concerned about the money as well.

Not one has asked if this small group of growers is going to be providing quality meds at a fair price. All the whiners seem to care about is who is making all the money.... and it's not them. LOL

Quite frankly, when I pay money out for something, I don't really care who gets the profit. I gave the money. I get my goods.


----------



## Melvan

The patient/caregiver relationship guarantees quality and fair pricing.


----------



## pcduck

Hack....you are not a capitalist if that is the way you. think.


----------



## OhioVoter

Hack, I'm sorry to say that your logic is foolhardy and impulsive. This initiative isn't some rinky dink bill, it's a constitutional amendment that prevents free market.  Unique to Ohio, it would guarantee a monopolistic oligarchy to control Ohio's billion dollar pot industry. In addition it also increases possession and cultivation penalties for Ohioans, a step back from Ohios current decriminalized laws. 

You're right, people can still disobey the law and illegally grow and sell ganja, but what good it that for people?  More drug money to stuff into a mattress?  When the oligarchs will using proceeds to legally bank and invest. 

The saddest part of all of this is RO's arrogant greed. The investors are millionaires who could still become kingpins in a free market, but that's not enough for them. They want to crush all forms of competition and rack in all the cash.  Does that sound like a capitalist system?  I think not.  

Their plan is just one huge drug deal. If they can have it function for just one season they stand to dominate and forthcoming free market. It is just plain unamerican.  

I urge all Americans and activists to educate their brothers and sisters about the RO scheme and the alternative initiatives up for vote in Ohio:

 Ohiorightsgroup.org 
 legalizeohio2016.org

Most importantly VOTE NO to the monopoly. 


Hack, sadly you just might get your way. So enjoy your overpriced Walmart warehouse weed!


----------



## Kraven

Wish I could comment on some of the boneheaded moves being made in my part of the country....same scenario.....if enacted -rich get richer, no home grows and only 4 approved sites run by thirty year+ active nurseries- We just want what GOD made to be left alone just decriminalize pot...problem solved!


----------



## Hackerman

Ohio did (similar to) this with liquor for decades and it worked great.

And, if I am not mistaken, the other 2 petitions are for medical only and not recreational. I have read so many of these that I may be wrong.

In any event the RO is the only one that has a remote chance of making it to the ballot. The others just don't have the money to get the signatures they need. Too bad but, that's the way it is. Money always wins in this country. That's why we are called capitalists. I think it's a fantastic system and it has served me well for many years and given me a wonderful life. But then, I am flexible and most people are not.

Doesn't really matter to me, anyway. In a couple months I'll be living in sunny southern Cali so I am more concerned with the new laws there than anything in other states.

Still, good luck to you people in Ohio. I hope you get your way.


----------



## Hackerman

LORAIN, Ohio -- The struggling city of Lorain could be home to one of 10 big indoor marijuana farms if Ohio voters pass ResponsibleOhio's plan to legalize pot.

It would be located on city-owned land in a big, empty industrial park just off a street named for a marijuana-friendly state -- Colorado Avenue.

The city spent big money years ago putting in infrastructure for companies that never came.

Lorain Mayor Chase Ritenauer said, "We have property that has not been developed, and we don't see development coming. The city is holding the bag. If this entire deal were executed, we would see everything we spent put back in our coffers."

Ritenauer was sworn to secrecy about what would go on the site until ResponsibleOhio released its plans.

Many interviewed in the neighborhood around the site spoke hopefully about a proposal that could bring a couple hundred jobs, paychecks and tax dollars to their city.

Darnell Jones said, "I think it's a good thing. Financially, it's going to be fruitful. ... They are not going to stop it. You might as well be part of it."

Stephanie Skinner said, "The city is struggling financially with jobs and people. If it's going to happen, it's going to happen."

Tim Arnold said, "Tax it, regulate it. Make some money. Create some jobs."

Camielle Dakdouk runs a drive-through beer, wine and beverage store across the street. He does not see marijuana as competition.

"I'm happy for it. ... I hope they do great," he said.

Some residents don't think it's appropriate for the city to be a player in this deal.

Neighbor JoAnn Koch said, "Jobs, they can find them better than that. I just don't believe in that drug stuff."

Mayor Ritenauer and the city are not endorsing ResponsibleOhio's proposal, believing it needs more study.

But Ritenauer said, "I didn't want the city to be in a position to where it did not realize any economic benefit. As mayor, I need to hire police officers. I need to fix roads, plow streets and cut parks. All of this costs money."

Ritenauer remembered how Lorain lost on a bid to bring in a casino and does not want history to repeat itself.

Ritenauer projects the city could sell its land for around $1 million, collect $200,000 a year in income tax and realize $2 million in marijuana tax if the amendment is passed in November.


----------



## pcduck

Some of the cities where these farms would be located are already trying to enact legislation that would prohibit these farms.(Middleton)


----------



## Hackerman

Pataskala is too. These old fashioned small towns don't want no dope farm in my town. LOL

They would have been better off renting large warehouse space in metro areas.

Today is the day Dewine has to certify or reject RO's initiative. 27th for ROC.

It's too bad the other 2 petitions have no money. They were both better than RO or ROC. Too bad they aren't even trying for 2015. And by the time they get together in 2016, it will already be a done deal.

Maybe you'll get lucky today and Dewine will reject RO.


----------



## Melvan

I'm a Lorain county native, although I haven't lived there in almost 15 years. I was home 2 weeks ago, I saw the location chosen, it's dead center of one of the heaviest gang controlled areas. (An area that, sadly, when I was growing up, was a pleasant place for working families to live, just like Elyria, who also is in the grips of gang violence now) 

The chances of that grow going unmolested in even the first month is zero to none. And anyone going there for product will most likely be met on the street by a thug with a gun.

I spoke to some people in the area, including the owner of the drive-thru mentioned in the article (just by happenstance actually). Once they were told the facts, they were all rethinking their support. 

And that's the rub, getting the facts into people's heads, getting through the "legalize" rallying cry, and making them see the truth beyond the marketing.


----------



## Hackerman

Those grow locations won't be selling to the public so no one should be going there except the retail store owners for pickup (unless the grower delivers. LOL)

There's going to be good and bad in any change. This will be no exception.

No doubt, there will be a dramatic shortage at first. That could drive prices up and discourage people even more. I am curious how they are going to structure the sales model. The state liquor board always kept a minimum price law to prevent price cutting. And, no matter where you went in the state, a fifth of Seagrams cost the same.

And, these "investors" have no clue how to grow so the startup is going to be a nightmare. I am hoping they, at least, have contacted professional growers to assist in the setup and maintenance of the grow operation.

And...... now we have all the things not covered in the petition. Like, what is the penalty for a person growing more than the maximum. And, what is the penalty for a person growing without a "license"? There will be plenty of that to wade through.

It's all good. It's all the direction we have all wanted pot to go for a long time. There's going to be things about it that some love and some hate but, it's all going the right direction. It's better than an amendment that provides for mandatory life sentences for possession. LOL

Cheers, bud.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, good news for RO opposers. Dewine's office rejected RO's petition today. Kind of flimsy grounds but... rejected, nevertheless.

He will review the ROC petition and reject or certify it on the 27th.


----------



## Melvan

Not all that flimsy of grounds. 

http://www.wfmj.com/story/28179633/attorney-general-rejects-proposed-ohio-marijuana-amendment

Ohio Rights Group was rejected first time around too, it's part of the process. Now they will rewrite, collect and validate the 1000 signatures to resubmit, and try again with the language fixed per the AG recommendations.

The Ohio Rights Group amendment has already been approved, and they are full on collecting the necessary signatures to have it voted on in November.


----------



## Hackerman

The Ohio Rights Group is for medical only. And, since the determination of a person who needs it for medical is yet to be decided (and will be decided by the General Assembly) it could be very limited to cancer, HIV/AIDS, glaucoma and epilepsy patients only. 

The petition that is being reviewed on the 27th is the End Ohio Cannabis Prohibition Act and is presented by the Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis. Now, THIS is what you want. Full and open. Unfortunately, I read it and found at least 2 (and likely 4) reasons for rejection. I presume Mike's office will find them as well. Too bad.


----------



## Hackerman

Also, if you want to keep up on this and not depend on the "maybe" truths of the news media, you can go here and read the petitions and see the AG response almost immediately.

http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/BallotInitiatives


----------



## pcduck

Hackerman said:


> The Ohio Rights Group is for medical only. And, since the determination of a person who needs it for medical is yet to be decided (and will be decided by the General Assembly) it could be very limited to cancer, HIV/AIDS, glaucoma and epilepsy patients only.
> 
> The petition that is being reviewed on the 27th is the End Ohio Cannabis Prohibition Act and is presented by the Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis. Now, THIS is what you want. Full and open. Unfortunately, I read it and found at least 2 (and likely 4) reasons for rejection. I presume Mike's office will find them as well. Too bad.


I have not read it yet but would like to know what 4 reasons for rejection you have found.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm not going to do Mike's work for him. I'll post after the 27th. Perhaps he'll miss them (actually, not him, her. Janet (his GA) does all the work. Mike wouldn't know a petition from a partition.

However, I'll say this. You can not repudiate the Federal Government. That's treason. Or, mutiny, or something. LMAO I can't imagine why they included that. (Section 10).

I also believe Section 11 was very poorly written. The opposers  will be screaming that we're letting murderers out of jail (as we well may be as written). Paroled murderers but... the press won't say that.

Fortunately, it's not Mike's job to do anything other than to determine if the summary is a true and accurate summary of the full text. Nothing more. Like I said.... fortunately. LOL He's a total ****. And, his breath always smells like a cows butt. Phucker needs to carry Tic Tacs or something. LOL


----------



## pcduck

hack said:
			
		

> I'm not going to do Mike's work for him. I'll post after the 27th. Perhaps he'll miss them



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melvan

Shared by the Ohio Rights Group FB page today.

To: Responsible Ohio
The Attorney General found issues in the original summary that have not been corrected in the second petition that has been circulating. Therefore, it will be necessary to draft yet another summary and amendment to address the various conflicts the AG has mentioned. I beg of you to take this opportunity to listen to the vast majority of the cannabis using citizens of Ohio. You have witnessed the backlash against the exclusivity of the proposed 10 cultivation sites/firms. Allowing homegrown into your second proposal was a great start, yet still fails on many aspects - specifically that of registration and licensing requirements.
Private citizens are leery of any State database with such personal information. Firearms do not have any registration requirement in the State of Ohio and marijuana user should be respected the same privacy rights granted to that of private gun owners. The personal possession limit at home is also incredibly low, even for a four plant allowance. Examine the results of professional growers such as Jorge Cervantes, and you can easily see that an individual can yield a pound or more per plant in the outdoors. This raises yet another issue that was not clearly detailed in your second drafting - outdoor growing. Growing marijuana outdoors is natural, efficient, and obviously much better for the environment. Any further proposals must clearly grant home owners the "right" to grow marijuana naturally if they so desire. And most importantly, The issue of rights are never fully established in the wording of your proposals. I heard your proposed amendment described of as "resembling a business plan more than legislation." I must agree. Personal freedom, privacy, and citizens rights should be the foremost issue of any legalization, not the bottom line of capital investment.
- Drop the homegrown registration requirement.
- Raise the personal homegrown limit on both plants and possession weight.
- Draft a "Cannabis Bill of Rights" or the such, specifically granting rights to citizens.
- Allow more competition in cultivation.
If ResponsibleOhio were to adopt the above proposals your organization would be assured victory by those of us this legislation affects most of all. Please consider this when drafting the third, and hopefully, final summary and amendment that will finally move Ohio into the future and grant its citizens the rights they have been denied for far too long.
Thank you. - George Barrett


----------



## Hackerman

Maybe I am reading between the lines but it sound to me like George is saying that if RO adds those items and corrects BOR part, that ORG will drop out.

_If ResponsibleOhio were to adopt the above proposals your organization would be assured victory by those of us_

I don't know of any other way to ASSURE victory other than for ORG to drop out.

Let's face it, before November, you really should only have 1 amendment to vote for (or against). Having all these different groups is just muddying up the waters. Not to mention, they all have the same name. LOL I find people are very confused about which group is which.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

Hackerman,
It only takes a quick Google search to see who is who and what's what. Any voter should express the responsibility of educating oneself. 
Supporting RO forfeits our rights now and forever. Change it later? Yeah, right. If it was that easy to fix the situation we wouldn't be in this thread. 
 BTW, I'm really glad Walmart moved in and put down so many mom and pop business's. That was awesome for the economy. Take a look through Middlefield and let me know how spectacular walmart is. 
 I really don't want mass produced swag. I can get that on any corner in Cleveland or Columbus, Athens, Cincinatti, Dayton, Toledo, Akron.... Guess what, that crap is supplied by a cartel too! Hey, rich friends, I got an idea! Let's all team up and do what theyre doing! That's all it is. That's also why it was laughed off the desk. 
 I get the heavy feeling of hypocrasy from your posts. Maybe you're just a troll. 
 I honestly don't see how any person can settle for 2nd rate options. All it takes is a little heart and a spine and you can succeed in anything.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

Steve D'Angelo's words on the RO ammendment: 
hXXp://www.clevelandleader.com/node/23573


----------



## Hackerman

Well, the End Ohio Cannabis Prohibition Act petition submitted by Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis was rejected for insufficient valid signatures.


----------



## Melvan

Article concerning Responsible Ohio in the Columbus Free Press

http://columbusfreepress.com/article/what-we-know-about-ro-one-step-forward-two-steps-back


A new group and concept for marijuana legalization has crept into Ohio and onto the national stage. Activism, advocacy, lobbying and ballot initiatives once comprised the social change formulae that challenged government suppression of this beneficial plant, which has historically been off limits to almost all use. But the success of legalization in Colorado has spawned a whole new brand of opposition. Internal, not external. Wealthy, not impoverished. Influential, not marginal. Seemingly pro, but very con.
A new group calling themselves Responsible Ohio (RO) has emerged on the marijuana ballot scene, driven not by grassroots activism, but instead by a consortium of investors, LLCs and holding companies who seek to enforce market exclusivity by writing themselves into the Ohio Constitution. Yet, despite a Goliath-size budget and a board of the rich and famous, they have made a number of critical errors, causing most of Ohios major newspapers to editorialize a preemptive vote no! to their scheme, belying all of the muscle that ROs six figure ad agencies can buy. Some of the more damning aspects of RO include:

Responsible Who? Back in the day, use of a name in trade counted for something, often times conferred a right to it. Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis has been fielding marijuana ballot initiatives since 2011, although so far unsuccessfully. Still, every single blue blooded Ohio activist knows about them. So its astounding that Responsible Ohio has essentially stolen Responsible Ohioans trade name, not to mention their public domain logo. Granted, they failed to register with the Ohio Secretary of State. So? Whats the right thing to do, RO? Surely, you knew about the Ohioans in advance. Strike one.

The RO Board, oops Key Investors. Take a peek at Responsible Ohios board of directors (no doubt their list of Key Investors is just that). For example, Chancy Pruett and John Humphrey hail from DMP Investments. Who is DMP, you ask? It is a Payday Lending Company, and they are its executives. Remember, these abusive payday loans can carry interest rates of 800 percent or more annually. And how about Bobby George of the Corporate Management Group, Ltd, LLC? Between Ohio, Florida and Nevada, he plays a key role in as many as ten different LLCs (Limited Liability Corporations) with names that provide few clues as to what they do. Where on the list of Key Investors are experts in the cannabis industry, or those who even know the difference between marijuana and cannabis? Hint: none. Noting that cannabis is completely missing from the RO website. Strike two.

An alphabet soup of LLCs. Speaking of nondescript LLCs, check out ROs campaign finance report for 2014. Yikes! This filing on the Ohio Secretary of States website contains entries for 19 contributions, ranging from $3,200 to $250,000. Twelve of the filings are for numbered LLCs such as 76826776 LLC that simultaneously displays (OHIOVEN LLC) next to it. This number corresponds to entries in Edgar on the website of the Securities and Exchange Commission. The sites Form D, Notice of Exempt Offering of Securities, shows that 76826776 LLCs date of first sale for its Equity Offering was 10/24/14, with a minimum $4,000,000 investment, all of which appears to have all been sold. The entry lists Christopher Stock, Ian James and James Gould as the Related Persons. Its little wonder that four members of Ohios Executive Branch panned RO as stupid and offensive. Follow the money? Hardly, in this auditors shell game nightmare. Strike three.

 It would be nice if three strikes meant out, but with RO's $1.7 million bank account, it is certain that they will bulldoze their way to the ballot. All the while, knowing much of anything about them will likely have to come from reading tea leaves  aka internet searches  since any view into the inner workings under their corporate veil will only result from subpoenas, investigations, hearings, lawsuits and judgments, all of which will no doubt plague them long into their controversial trek to the ballot and beyond. What a way to begin this vibrant new industry in Ohio! If ROs three-strike launch is any indication, they will force Ohio down its usual backward path of social change: one step forward, two steps back.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Ohio does not want this at ALL. This is what the government did in Canada took away the caregiver grow your own program and forced you to buy from the Walmart company's at $15 a gram plus tax when $10 and less is the compassion clubs price. Some even as low as $5 across the board for meds. 

We are in court right now trying to get our gardens back in BC court as I type this. Should have the chose to grow your own or go to these walmart stores for weed if you want but to be forced to only buy the government stuff is crazy and to take away something you allowed for years then April 1 get told you better prove you stopped growing or police will be notified. 

Ohio doesn't want this. Just say NO it's not a good legalization


----------



## Melvan

From Cleveland.com

http://www.cleveland.com/open/index.ssf/2015/03/36_million_raised_for_ohio_mar.html

COLUMBUS, Ohio -- Investors have raised at least $36 million to fund ResponsibleOhio's plan to legalize marijuana and purchase the commercial growing sites promised to investor groups.

Investors contributed $4 million to each of nine limited liability corporations tied to ResponsibleOhio last year, according to securities offering filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. ResponsibleOhio officials have said they expect to spend more than $20 million to get their constitutional amendment on the statewide ballot and passed by a majority of voters in November.

marijuana plants
Legalizing marijuana
Several proposals are in the works to legalize marijuana in Ohio. Check here for an update on the status of those efforts.
ResponsibleOhio's proposed constitutional amendment would establish a legal marijuana industry fueled solely by marijuana grown at 10 sites, which would be owned and operated by investor groups. The organization has revealed a dozen investors including basketball all-star Oscar Robertson, former Browns player Frostee Rucker and fashion designer Nanette Lepore, a Youngstown native, and has promised to reveal more in the coming months.

Ten state-registered limited liability corporations had contributed $1.7 million to ResponsibleOhio's political action committee before the end of January, according to a campaign finance filing with the Ohio secretary of state. The group had spent $1.3 million at that point, mostly on political consulting from The Strategy Network, run by ResponsibleOhio Executive Director Ian James, and attorneys.

Funneling campaign contributions through LLCs isn't illegal, but it adds another layer of mystery to a plan criticized for its secrecy.

"The almost complete lack of transparency that we've seen from this group makes it hard to comment intelligently on whatever they're trying to accomplish here," Jon Allison of Drug Free Action Alliance said. "When they could come out and explain to the public exactly what they intend to do with these proposed sites and who's going to be involved, they choose instead not to do that."

Nine of those 10 LLCs filed securities offerings with the SEC in November, each listing $4 million investments for a total of $36 million. The filings list James, public policy consultant Chris Stock and investor James Gould as promoters.

ResponsibleOhio estimates the industry would reach $2 billion by the fourth year of operations, with $554 million in annual tax revenue for local governments, marijuana research and drug treatment by the fourth year of operation. Spokesperson Lydia Bolander said changes reducing the tax paid by retail customers from 15 to 5 percent lowers the effective tax rate from between 30 and 35 percent to 22 percent -- lower than the effective rates on recreational marijuana in Colorado and Washington state.

Alan Mooney, a Columbus-area investor named by the group in January, touted the benefits of the industry in an online video that has since been removed from his website, the Dayton Daily News reported.

In the video, Mooney pitched legal marijuana to possible investors a "green rush" with business opportunities "beyond your imagination."

"Let's hop on this tsunami of money and ride the top of that wave to some enrichment for us," he said.

Mooney told the Daily News he supported legalization in part because of his time serving as a prison minister, saying enforcing marijuana laws are "costly and unjust."

Bolander told Northeast Ohio Media Group the organization is very disappointed with Mooney's video.

"Its content was not approved by the campaign, and it is not representative of the numerous other responsible investors who are working to increase safety, create jobs and offer adults the freedom to access marijuana for medical and personal use," Bolander said. "The state is currently spending $120 million a year to enforce failed marijuana prohibition and we don't think there's any reason to wait in coming up with an alternative."

ResponsibleOhio's first proposed amendment was rejected by Ohio Attorney General Mike DeWine for at least two parts of the summary not reflecting the full text of the amendment. The group on Tuesday resubmitted language revised per DeWine's suggestions and also to allow Ohioans to possess up to four flowering marijuana plants for personal use.

If approved by DeWine and deemed one issue by the Ohio Ballot Board, ResponsibleOhio must then collect more than 305,591 signatures of Ohio voters by July 1 to put the issue on the November ballot.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Cleveland native Drew Carey has decided hes not sure if he likes Responsible Ohios take on the recent marijuana legalization discussions.



> Drew Carey        &#10004;   @DrewFromTV
> Follow
> I'm not sure I like ResponsibleOhio's plan for legalizing pot in Ohio. Sounds like they're creating their own monopoly like the casinos did
> 
> 2:45 PM - 3 Mar 2015




http://cincinnati.suntimes.com/cin-news/7/102/124394/ohio-comedian-
:48:


----------



## pcduck

Drew is right.
And Ohio's casinos suck.


----------



## Hackerman

The Responsible Ohio petition was certified by Dewine's office a few minutes ago. It should be on the web site soon.

So, you have 2 petitions that are certified. Who will get 305k VALID signatures by July 1st? Responsible Ohio (Open to all 21 and over) or Ohio Rights Group (medical only).

Anyone want to bet? LOL


----------



## Melvan

I know I won't be affected either way. 

Ohio is my home state, and I want what's best for her. What's best for the people who live there is the fairest access possible. If this is the fairest they get, then so be it, at least they'll be able to get it without fear.

But, that being said, working towards something that's even better for those same people is a good thing too.


----------



## Hackerman

I agree... it's all good. If you want to help your favorite group, they need MONEY. It will cost well over a million dollars to gather the votes needed to get an amendment on the ballet. 

RO has already announced a bunch of fundraising lunches and dinners. ORG, is well on their way to the 305k signatures because they started collecting last year when they got certified by Dewine and those signatures are "evergreen" so they don't expire and they can carry over to this year's needs.

I love the wording in the ORG petition for the allowed amount. "... in amounts sufficient to meet their therapeutic needs and alleviate their suffering".


OK, I need 3 tons for my illness. LOL So much for 40 gram possession limits. LMAO


----------



## Joe420Camel

> The next step in allowing marijuana legalization in Ohio has been approved.
> 
> The Ohio State Ballot Board certified ResponsibleOhio&#8217;s proposal to legalize marijuana in Ohio as a single ballot issue on Friday. The pro-marijuana legalization group now must collect more than 305,591 valid signatures by July 1, in order to get the proposed amendment on the November ballot.


Posted: 03/23/2015, 12:27pm | Zach Gase, Digital Editor at Sun Times Network

http://columbus.suntimes.com/cbus-n...ent/7/98/124322/ohio-marijuana-legalization-2


I found this, umm well...



> Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis&#8217; &#8220;End Ohio Cannabis Prohibition Act&#8221; would allow Ohioans to grow up to 99 marijuana plants and 99 kilograms of dried marijuana for personal use. The proposal also would give commercial growers no limit on what they can grow.



Probably a little too "FREE for ALL!!" to get passed 

They (Ohio) get a chance to move forward and instead of a controlled, rational step they try for a HUGE leap with HUGE PROFIT or huge FREEDOM and in the end just confuse and frustrate the average voter which will get nothing passed/accomplished.

:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, having more than one issue is messing everything up. And, it's very confusing for the average voter because they all have names that are so similar. NORML got them together to try to reach a common goal but it turned into a screaming match with each group unwilling to move (especially RO). 

Two other petitions had all these same approvals in 2011 and another one in 2013 (from different groups). They simply do not have the money required to collect the signatures they need to get on the ballot. And, they never will.

Responsible Ohio has the money and the political influence to get this pushed through. If Ohio waits for those other initiatives, it will never be legal until the feds drop it all. It's all about the money and RO is the ONLY one who has the money to make this happen. Sad, but true.

RO has spent over 2 mil so far and they will spend another 2 mil collecting sigs between now and July. Plus, all the ads and TV promo, albeit, most of that is free as a benefit of the political pull this group has. The other groups don't even have a mil collected after 3 years.

Another sad thing for Ohio to look forward to is the national blasting and flaming of having the first "Cannabis WalMart Store". My guess is, that's what they'll call it. I have seen the plans for one of the stores, already. It's almost 12,000 square feet of retail space. Room for all the cannabis and over 10,000 different smoking pipes, vapes, this and that. It will be the first Cannabis "Big Box" Store. And, because of that, everyone will hate them just like they do WalMart.

So, it should be fun to watch, anyway. LOL


----------



## hippy59

I live here. its NOT fun right now. what with the 2 groups with similar names is confusing anyone that's not paing attention. most of my friends are all excited cause if this passes in November weeds gonna be legal and they can grow 99 plants and sell them and make a bunch of money, yadayada.

I then spend the next many many minutes explaining the 2 groups, which is doing what, what that will mean to us, ext. ext. then its like, you have a pc at home and a smart phone that's web capable. start researching so youll have the facts. 

they both have there flaws. 1 is gonna be a legal black market of sorts and the other is way to leanyet(?) RO will likely pass then people are gonna get all pissed off cause they were to stupid and didn't get informed on anything, just like when gambling came to ohio. I voted that down and watch everyone get sucker punched in the groin after they voted for it then found out the truth that was is plain sight. they just didn't wanna be bothered with reading and they didn't have it on tape or CD to listen to in the car.

like any scumbag politition RO is only pushing what ppl want to hear to get this passed. ys I agree with many that 4 plants is ok, but how many ppl grow plants that only produce 1 ounce? sure. go ahead and put the excess in your drawers or locker. guess what? its in your house so is in you posesion and if they know your growing they know you have to much. and if you don't then your giving or selling it. busted!!!


----------



## hippy59

do you still have access to this stor idea? I haven't seen it and cant seem to find it.


----------



## Hackerman

hippy59 said:


> do you still have access to this stor idea? I haven't seen it and cant seem to find it.



I have a friend in Ohio who has an in with them. He was big when the state converted from state owned liquor stores to private owners. In his mind, he would like to own all 1100 retail locations. LOL Not a bad idea, actually. I get some info from him now and then. I am trying to help him get set up and rolling (no pun intended).

The store is awesome. Everything from grow lights and hydro setups to pipes, papers, vapes..... anything and everything...... including the cannabis. LOL

I laid out the floor plan with 50 rooms along the outside wall, each 8x8, all equipped and ready to grow. But, not for him. I told him to rent the rooms out to people who can't (for one of many many reasons) grow at home. They buy or rent everything they need (including the space). We will even rent them a bud trimmer and drying racks when they harvest. No more hiding from the wife. Or, hiding from the landlord. No more odor problems. I think it's a winner. Not 100% sure how it will fit into the details of the law when it's final. But, it's an idea.

I'll be in Ohio this Summer to take care of some personal business but I don't think I'll be there in November to see the final party. Like I said, should be fun to watch. Leave it to Ohio to do it differently than everyone else. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

hippy59 said:


> ....they just didn't wanna be bothered with reading and they didn't have it on tape or CD to listen to in the car.



That's a major problem in the country in so many ways. You HAVE to read to survive. All you'll have without reading is existence in someone else's world.

The issues in Ohio are very confusing right now. Like you said, very few people I have talked to have any clue what's going on. 

What's really sad is that these petitions are only a few pages long. Who can't take a moment to read a few pages to understand the issues. When I got busted for hacking, I read the entire 2006 pages of the DMCA to try to find an out. LOL

Gotta read, gotta read, gotta read. I can't tell people enough times.

/rant off


----------



## hippy59

the bad part is all these same ppl that have gotten burned cause they didn't know, like the gambling, or the ones that always claim the media doesn't tell the whole story or picks and chooses, are the ones that even still don't read. they listen.

we have a few grow shops around here but they are very small and the ppl running them eather lie to sell stuff or really have limited knowledge on growing, and there is no were to really LOOK at something you want to buy. like a tent or trimmer or ice hash thingy. whatever. I always thought of opening a place with several tents up and running legal planrts and having little brocher or info pages that ppl can get for free to deal with basic stuff like lites or whiteflys or getting started soil types hydro info and styls, growing styles. etc.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

Weed-Mart sounds awesome. That's what I thought Amsterdam was like when I was a young stoner, lol. 
 Hackerman, I like your idea. It's a lot like a brew your own beer shop. 
 i also share the same concern Hippy does with the plant limits. It's like if you grow then they got ya. 
 i just feel like this bill is going to go realllllly bad somewhere.
:confused2:


----------



## Hackerman

The one question I would be asking myself if I were you is...... what happens if you get caught growing 5 plants? The limit under RO will be 4 flowering plants. If you have 5 or 6 or 10, what happens to you? Does prosecution default to federal laws? Previous state laws? Will they determine new "penalties" for people who break the rules? The possession limit is 4 ounces (I think that's what it said). What if you have 8 ounces?

If they are talking small fines for violations, who cares. Relate it to the speed limit. Yes, it's against the law to exceed it. Yes, most cops will look the other way for the first 5 to 7 MPH over the limit. And, yes, if you go fast enough you'll get a ticket.

All those things sure don't stop you from speeding. LOL

So, I would be looking at the boundaries outside the box and see what I can expect for stepping outside those boundaries.


----------



## OhioVoter

Hacker,

According to a Criminal Defense Attorney ,

The ResponsibleOhio amendment omits many legalities with regards to Ohioans caught outside their limitations and restrictions. Therefore, BY DEFAULT Ohioans are subject to current Ohio Laws.  That means felonies, jailtime, etc for sales and cultivation.

If you were stuck in this debacle and were looking for loopholes, what do you see?


----------



## Joe420Camel

see that's a crock!

"4" plants...  
1 mother, 1 cutting in a clone bucket, 1 vegging plant and 1 in flower = 4 plants but not much of a "grow"

1 plant at a time is about the only way you can not go over 4oz dried bud.



current laws are http://norml.org/laws/item/ohio-penalties-2
possession: < 200g = misdemeanor 



> ..........................Offense Penalty.. Incarceration..Max. Fine
> Less than 100 g.. misdemeanor... N/A ................$ 150
> 100 - 200 g .........misdemeanor ....30 days ..........$ 250
> 200 - 1000 g ............felony .......6 mos - 1 year... $ 2,500
> 1000 - 5000 g ..........felony ..........1 - 5 years ....$ 10,000
> 5000 - 20,000 g ........felony ........1 - 5 years ....$ 10,000
> 20,000 - 40,000 g.... felony......... 5* - 8 years... $ 15,000
> More than 40,000 g ..felony ...........8 years*...... $ 15,000
> * Mandatory minimum sentence



cultivation: plants are converted to "USABLE" weight (dried product not wet/live stem/plant etc) and added to any dry/jarred bud you have. 


> ** Ohio provides an affirmative defense for this level of cultivation if the defendant can meet the burden to prove that the marijuana was intended solely for personal use by a preponderance of the evidence. If this defense is successful, the defendant can still be convicted of, or plead guilty to, a misdemeanor violation of illegal cultivation of marihuana.
> 
> Penalties for the cultivation of marijuana are identical to the penalties for possessing an equivalent amount, in weight, of marijuana. See the chart above for further guidance.
> 
> "Marihuana does not include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced from the stalks, oils or cake made from the seeds of the plant, or any other compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of the mature stalks, except the resin extracted from the mature stalks, fiber, oil or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant that is incapable of germination."


----------



## Hackerman

I think the petition read 4 "Flowering" plants. It doesn't say how many plants in veg or clone stage.


----------



## Hackerman

From the RO web site....

_Yes, ResponsibleOhio&#8217;s plan allows Ohioans over 21 to home grow.

You are allowed up to 4 flowering plants per household (there is no set limit on how many non-flowering plants you can have) and 8 ounces of useable product at a time.

The grow area must be in an enclosed locked space inaccessible to those under 21.

You must get a license, which will cost $50._

Sounds like the cloning business is wide open in Ohio. LMAO All these new growers are going to need something to grow.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

OH boy.. so I went to Resposnible Ohioans website and got them confused with RO...
I was all happy and like man, they really straightened this thing out..then I posted my comments and looked at the link I provided and realized I'm a *******.  
 I felt hope for a minute there. 
 RO is going to win. They've got the news here doing spots on their proposal and the youngins are going to run out and vote it in. i guess they'll get my $50 . 
 The people I've been providing medicine for will have to buy their stuff somewhere else or let me in to maintain their gardens. Which can pose a threat to their financial situations. I dont make any cash with my herb but I do grow for free pretty much. This situation which is suppose to be exciting and providing freedoms is causing me more worry than the current climate. 
 I had strong hopes the cannabis industry could revitalize the economic situation in Ohio. To help our farmers repair fallow fields. Blah blah blah... 
someone start  the funeral dirge. 

also, I want to offer an apology to anyone my tone or language may have offended in previous posts in this thread. It's obviously a tense and passionate subject. This forum ios the best on the net because of the folks involved in it. I sincerely appreciate all of you and your knowledge.
 Peace, hope and green mojo to you all!


----------



## Hackerman

LOL, it really is so confusing.

I believe you can sign all the petitions. You're not restricted to choosing just one. There are 3 petitions for legal pot in Ohio.

And, as far as stopping or changing what you are doing........ this law (or any other) does not really affect you. You're doing it illegally now. You just continue to do it illegally. LOL Besides,  The RO petition says you can give away as much as you want. So, actually, if you can grow enough with 4 flowering plants (about a pound or more every 2 months or so) you can still be within the law. A pound every 2 or 3 months is quite a bit, really.

I think you're right as far as RO winning. It's all about the money. And, they are the ones that have it. Like you said, my buddy says they are all over the news.

Hey, at least it's a step in the right direction. I wish all this legalization stuff was going on when I was 20 instead of 60. LMAO


----------



## OhioVoter

Hacker, 

Sadly ResponsibleOhio changes Ohio's current classification of Marijuana from "dried flowers" to everything including the roots. Under RO, people can not profit from any form of marijuana, unless it comes from the Oligopoly.

Therefore any for profit cloning business is right where they want it, in their hands.

I hope they get mutant spidermites on steroids


----------



## OhioVoter

AmateurAspirations said:


> OH boy.. so I went to Resposnible Ohioans website and got them confused with RO...
> I was all happy and like man, they really straightened this thing out..then I posted my comments and looked at the link I provided and realized I'm a *******.
> I felt hope for a minute there.
> RO is going to win. They've got the news here doing spots on their proposal and the youngins are going to run out and vote it in. i guess they'll get my $50 .
> The people I've been providing medicine for will have to buy their stuff somewhere else or let me in to maintain their gardens. Which can pose a threat to their financial situations. I dont make any cash with my herb but I do grow for free pretty much. This situation which is suppose to be exciting and providing freedoms is causing me more worry than the current climate.
> I had strong hopes the cannabis industry could revitalize the economic situation in Ohio. To help our farmers repair fallow fields. Blah blah blah...
> someone start  the funeral dirge.
> 
> also, I want to offer an apology to anyone my tone or language may have offended in previous posts in this thread. It's obviously a tense and passionate subject. This forum ios the best on the net because of the folks involved in it. I sincerely appreciate all of you and your knowledge.
> Peace, hope and green mojo to you all!



Do your best to educate your friends and family about their options and what they are giving up with a vote to RO.

Grassroots activism is worth more than money!


----------



## Hackerman

OhioVoter said:


> Hacker,
> 
> Under RO, people can not profit from any form of marijuana, unless it comes from the Oligopoly.



That is absolutely untrue. It's  not right to spread untruths. It just confuses people more. If you don't know the truth or the real facts, you just confuse the issue more by posting untruth.

All 1100 retail stores will be independently owned. As will the edible makers. At about 4 to 6 people per store, that's about 5000 to 8000 regular, normal, non-monopoly Ohio residents that will be employed and making money off the RO initiative.

And, I still don't see where people see this as a monopoly. The growers are 10 independent companies that will be competing with each other for the Ohio business. How is this different from having 10 car companies? Or, 10 computer companies? Just because the guidelines are being set by a fixed committee, doesn't make it a monopoly.

I have found that most of the opposers to the RO thing are only concerned about who is making the money. LOL Quite frankly, as long as the stores are packed with good pot and the price is right..... who cares where the money goes after it leaves my pocket. But then, I shop at WalMart. LMAO

Now that the RO has added home grow, I don't see a real problem with it.

Other than who makes the money, does anyone really have a valid opposition to the RO thing?

Don't get me wrong. I'm not supporting or advocating the initiative in any way because, it doesn't affect me (other than Ohio being my home state). But I just thought I'd play the devil's advocate and see if there is any non-money related opposition to RO.


----------



## OhioVoter

Hack,

Under RO no one can legally make a profit from any marijuana that doesnt come from the oligopoly.  Thats a FACT.   Wether your selling bags at a despensary, or making cookies in your cookie factory; all the THC must come from the Oligopoly.  

Also, the way RO has reclassified marijuana as roots, stocks, leaves, & flowers, You can't even sell a clone that doesn't come from one of their mega sites. The amendment's language protects their cartel in almost everyway.

What so confusing about that?

Also, to put into perspective the theory that 1500 dispensaries will be successfull in ohio seems very optimistic considering 1500 is almost twice as many Wendys (880) and over 5 times as many Starbucks (230) in Ohio.

ResponsibleOH is an Oligopoly with its exclusive membership reserved to only the highest bidder. IF this is your idea of how America should be you are part of the problem. That's right, YOU are a part of the problem if you think industry should be reserved for only mega-corporations. 

Last I checked anyone can open a bar, credit union, craft brewery, nursery, hamburger chain, car company etc. by following regulations and other necessities. But ResponsibleOhio isn't going to let that happen with Marijuana because apparently is ******* plutonium. GMAFB

What is so hard to see about ResponsibleOhio being a crony capitalist oligopoly?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im getting a head ache from reading. Anybody no shorthand?  Lol


----------



## Hackerman

OhioVoter said:


> Last I checked anyone can open a bar, credit union, craft brewery, nursery, hamburger chain, car company etc. by following regulations and other necessities. But ResponsibleOhio isn't going to let that happen with Marijuana because apparently is ******* plutonium. GMAFB



If you open a bar in Ohio, you HAVE to buy your liquor from a state regulated liquor store that is a total monopoly.

Brewery and Nursery... gonna need licenses from the gov to even open the doors. Inspections, regulations. Lots of cash paid to the biggest monopoly.

Hamburger chain? If it's McDonalds I guarantee where where you'll be buying ALL your supplies and needs. Same with Wendy's. Same with any chain. Doesn't make Micky D a monopoly.

Car lot??? Year right. What are you going to sell if not cars from one of the big 3 or 4? Ohio retail cannabis stores will have a choice of 10 growers to buy from. All 10 competing against each other just like Ford, GM and Toyota.

You're right about one thing.... cannabis is money. And, business is going to treat it just like it treats everything else that's money. I believe they call it capitalism. And, last I checked the USA is a capitalist country.

And, there are rules in business. Both written and unwritten. And, the path that cannabis takes in business will follow those rules.

Whether you like or I like it doesn't really matter. It's how business works in this country. Very clear to me. Obviously, a little confusing to you.

RO is going to win. Period. Nothing else even has a remote chance. So, how do they say... if you can't beat them, join them. LOL

Besides..... and, I ask this again and again and no opposer has ever given me a reasonable answer...... What do you care where the money goes? As long as the store is stocked. The quality is good and the price is right, does it really make you that angry that someone is making money from it?

If so, that's an issue that needs professional diagnosis and treatment. LOL I never met a rich person that hated other people for making money. It's always the people who can't do it. Or, who continually fail at it that hate to see someone else get rich. I never understood that.

Oh well. Love you bud. I wish I could see it all go the way you want it to go. Sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper

:stoned::bolt:


----------



## Hackerman

weedhopper said:


> :stoned::bolt:



lmao


----------



## pcduck

hack ....state regulated is way different then state owned for liquor. 

RO is a monopoly from beginning to end. RO is squashing any competition before it is even legal. That is a monopoly as far as I care.

The consumers should be able to make a choice of where they buy it and who grows it.

Even liquor/bars do not sell just one brand produced from one company.


----------



## Hackerman

There will be 10 (or more as demand requires) distributors to buy from, even better that it is for liquor. You want Bud, you buy from one distributor. You want Pabst you buy from another distributor.

If you want bud, you have ONE distributor to buy from. If you don't buy from him, you can't carry or sell Budweiser. Period.

You have a choice of many beers. But, Bud is ONLY from one guy. 

At least with pot, if the retail store wants White Widow, they will have 10 different distributors to choose from. 

Same with edibles. You want Snyder potato chips you have ONLY ONE choice of who to buy them from. Period. You don't buy from them, you don't carry Snyder's chips. End of story.

The retail pot stores will have a choice of many many places to buy their brownies. Not just one distributor.

Ohio is an industrial state. It always has been. The people and the gov in Ohio handle different things in very similar ways. Very blue collar. Very "middle class" state. That's why all the regulation. They love to control the people.

With pot growers, there will be 10 (or more) distributors to buy from. All these distributors are completely independent, doing business under the very strict rules of the State of Ohio just like the beer, food and sundries manufacturer's and distributors.

These 10 independent growers have nothing in common as far as their business model. Just like Bud, Pabst and Miller. They are all competing for the same market. How can it be a monopoly when you have 10 independent growers competing in the same market? LMAO

The only thing that ties all this together is the regulations governing them all. Just like liquor. Just like food. Just like gasoline. Just like tobacco. Just like every commodity in this state.

Monopoly?? Sorry, I definitely remember graduating from business school and this situation, in no way, qualifies as a monopoly. 

The business model for all the companies is simply governed by common regulation. Just like beer, food and just about everything else.

Whatever, guys. Believe what you want. See it however you like. It still won't make any difference in the outcome. Maybe you should call the US Justice Department and report this as a monopoly. See what they say to you. LOL

And..... once again I will ask. Do you have any problems with the petition other than who is making the money?


----------



## pcduck

I don't want Snyder's but they are forcing me to buy Snyder's. That is what RO is doing and at the price they want.

Nobody is making any money besides RO and you think that is right?

 So you are willing to pay any price they tell you to pay?


----------



## pcduck

LMAO ....hack.... it only takes 1 vote to send them packing and nothing is a sure thing in Ohio.


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> LMAO ....hack.... it only takes 1 vote to send them packing and nothing is a sure thing in Ohio.



That is the absolute truth. LOL And, this petition has a lot of haters. There is still a chance that the voters will not pass it. Like you said, in the end, it's all about how many votes. LOL

I guess we shall see.


----------



## Hackerman

Actually, Responsible Ohio doesn't get any of the money. Each grower will profit from his own efforts. Each retail store will profit individually.

Responsible Ohio is a Political Action Committee, not a business.

The only money they get is now. The investors pay them to get this all organized and passed. After that, Responsible Ohio will no longer exist. The petition calls for a committee to be formed to regulated everything. The committee will collect fees FROM the growers and retail stores and use that money to pay for the administration required to regulate it all.

Responsible Ohio will make their last dime the day this is passed. That's how a PAC works. I spent 17 years in Washington. I have seen it a few times. LOL

So, I don't know how everyone thinks RO is going to profit. In fact, they will no longer exist.


----------



## hippy59

I just finished re reading the actual document several times and reading what everyone hear has to say, who are much more politically savvy then myself by the way, and what with the 4 flowering plant addition and the 8 ounce use, and the fact I can get rid of some to someone that's 21 or older, I will likely vote for it. a change of tune. if one does it correctly one can harvest 21 plants a year, with 4 not flowering which is WAY more then I could personally use. I don't care much for the license part but they wont be knocking my door in and I never anser my door unless I am expecting someone and even then I use my peep hole soooooo


----------



## AmateurAspirations

I think the ideal situation would be an  open market. I personally don't care who makes money from this other than the  state. These  guys are coming in and forcing us to buy from them or forcing us to stay underground as we already are.  One would assume that penalties for avoiding licensing and Operating  illegally would be more severe than our current ones.  An assumption  of course but we have yet to see "ex post facto" language....
 I just feel that every citizen in the state should  have the option of getting  in the  game. Hacker, u mentioned  that you built your  own  business  once. It was successful  from the  sounds of  it . You were able to do that with the open market  America is supposed to guarantee. Why is it OK for this to happen ? It's wrong, it's  against  our very cornerstones .


----------



## Hackerman

It's all how you look at it.

If I look at it from a dope-smoking hippie perspective, I like the petition that allowed for 99 plants and possession "as much as the patient feels is required for his particular illness". I love that. I need a ton for my illness. LMAO

From a drug dealer's perspective, I hate it all. I want the black market to continue.

From a money perspective, I love RO. I was talking to my buddy tonight and he is all ready and has the money and credit to open at least 10 retail stores. He wants to monopolized the local area. LOL He did own 7 State Liquor Stores back when they went public so he knows how they work.

From a staunch Democratic voice (which is huge in Ohio) I don't think you dang hippies need no dope to get you crazy and kill people. LOL

So, I guess it depends how you look at it.


----------



## hippy59

lordy.lol. such perspective. I just wanna be able to grow and smoke it anymore. tho I may have the knowledge to grow and distribute I by far don't have the monitary means to get to that point. even if it was 99 plants. and at my age so close to retirement and plans on buying a motorhome and seeing the country, I would be fine with RO. tho I do see its not the best at least it is a start.


----------



## pcduck

hack said:
			
		

> If I look at it from a dope-smoking hippie.....



From any perspective it is wrong.

If you don't care where your money goes, why do you shop Walmart?


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> From any perspective it is wrong.



What you really mean is any perspective different that YOURS is wrong. ROTFFLMFAO Quack quack.


----------



## pcduck

No what I mean is you could have used a better choice of words besides "dope-smoking hippies".

My perspective is what founded America. Your perspective is from Karl Marx.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

That's a pretty lame retort. Perspective  does not make an injustice  sound.  It appears the only reason you are alright with RO  is because you stand to profit from it.  Whether  that's indirectly , like consulting for your friend or directly by being a partner.  
 Regardless  those  of  us who actually reside in Ohio are wasting  our energy with the direction of this thread. Instead of attempting to change the bill or spread the truth we're  just arguing with  Hackerman who continues to troll. I had it right 3 pages ago.
 I propose that  we  start discussing  how we can make the most impact against RO and its financiers for Ohioans  that will remain in the middle  class state of staunch Democrat's. Personally  I'm contacting  a few of my friends. If we have to fight to stop them so be it.


----------



## hippy59

My friend, I also live in Ohio, and I would like to know how you plan on going about doing this. no one actually reads anything anymore, they just listen to whatever they happen to be talking about on the media in regards to this. RO is the best shot we have to at least get something passed, responsible ohioans have no money to even start getting signitures, and it doesn't seem likely they will by 2016. and I don't plan on growing 99 plants or having 99 kilos in my house. tho it does sound good it will never happen. first off think of the people that don't smake but they may be thinking ok I am fine with smaoking. but you throw 99 plants AND 99 kilos in there face even I sit back and say whow. ***. forget the issues with who is making money cause it will never be me or you.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

* I'll state this one last time b/c it's really getting old. I do not care if I earn money from growing an herb that heals and strengthens humanity and the earth we live on.* 

I will be financially stable regardless of the law because I'm not relying on legalization to support my household. I do it to help friends who are very ill. I do it for enjoyment. Because I like growing and even more I like seeing my friends active and alive. Not just getting by with a pulse. I don't sell anything now and have never had the plan to. Sometimes they give me gifts of nutes, or bulbs or ph supplies. One guy offsets my electric bill b/c he is a stubborn old coot. By the way, that does not require 99 kilos or 99 plants even over the course of a year for the 6 of us. I would assume the 99/99 was put in the other bill to allow lawmakers to ammend the bill and feel they have control. It would be an easy area to create compromise, especially with those extreme numbers. It was also put in to allow home growers to turn some coin by offloading to dispenseries or people they know, simialr to CA. 
 I only care that the poeple (not just the consumer) get a fair deal and that the state is strengthened by the tax revenue and that the black market is crushed. Maybe you all aren't aware of the Sinaloa presence in Ohio, maybe you don't know who they even are. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinaloa_Cartel  Believe me or not, they are here dealing drugs, murdering, raping and selling people into slavery.They are teaching our young delinquents how to be a criminal. However, I don't want to hand another cartel exclusive legal rights either.  

  Furthermore, vote for whom you'd like. You wont be in Ohio much longer once you get your motorhome you'll be on your way to enjoying the beauty and culture's of our country. I'm sure you've worked hard and deserve it and I'm happy for you that you'll have the security to enjoy that life! But you'll be leaving behind whatever situation you helped to create. It's un-American and illegal for me to influence your decision beyond education of fact. That may not mean much to anyone anymore, American ideals and morals. I realize times have changed and we are no longer the great generation that was there to birth you. Boomers and X's and Millennials. Each generation has stepped down in quality and it's because we've allowed other people to make our decisions for us. We've all lost our balls unless it involves shooting one another over racial slurs or addiction. We've lost the sense of responsibility. Each generation since those that fought WWII has slowly destroyed the very reasons our country was loved and defended for. 
 If you cant see the forest for the tree's you better buy a chainsaw beacuse you aren't going to get far. This group, that is funding the PAC RO are in fact the same folks who will own the intial 10 grow sites, testing facilities and retail locations. So let's get it straight about who were really debating on. RO is the mouthpiece and arm for these 10. All RO has done is listen to what these folks want and put it into a proposed contract with the state.
 If you have a headshoppe now you would have a chance at getting one of those 1,100 licenses they claim that will be available to the citizens who have not been convicted of a felony in the last 5 years. They clearly state the only way any more cultivation sites will be allowed is if the 10 inital sites can not handle the demand for product. It's pretty obvious they most likely won't need more and if they do, they'll be the ones getting the permits. They, the 10, will control the market. They will have harvests (plural) before we are allowed to actually walk into a store and purchase our first legal bag or flip the switch in our legal home grows.Not true? Then how are they going to get it here to sell it? You can't cross a state line with it. Can't mail it or charter a plane or ship to transport it either.   
 Each grow center is going to need retail locations and a test facility. Herb and plant matter will also be sent to manufacturing facilities to make medible's, concentrates and what not. Down goes the "available" license count.
 It's an oligarchy. 10 entities controlling all product. 10 entities supplying every store. For example, You think theyre going let Willie Nelson sell his brand if they dont grow it? You think Willie would hand over his life's work to these guys? Willie cant ship his buds across state lines... Thats stepping into smuggling and interstate transport. So, why cant I enjoy a seasoned stoners choice nug? Because those guys have all the chips. I think the fact that they will grow all the herb is going over peoples head. Wether its a kief-kat, a canna pop, some shatter or straight buds, it's all product cultivated by a team of people to own a market. If they own everything they set standards and they don't have to be high if they're the only provider. We all know these guys don't have anything to do with marijuana other than putting up money for the campaign. So they have to hire people to do it. Where are they going to get those people? Ohio? probably not. a few sure, mainly in retail locations or working labor elsewhere. Why? because they'll want someone proven in the field. The jobs they will create will be filled by folks from places that have medical/legal communities. Which, is understandable! I would want the best for my business just as I do my state.
 Let's not even get into the change's on laws for illegal grow's because that option will be unfavorable and as yet it seems undefined. 
 At the very core of this situation I see an orginization that consists of seperate enitities. These seperate entities will work together. They already are. It's going to be hard for them not to get hit with anti trust suits. They will clearly have an advantage regardless of management skill. How? By growing every piece of retail marijuana. This is a monopoly regardless of how many different names are on different license's. 
  Maybe I am completely wrong. This could be the best thing ever. If they get through and become lawful, at least the state will gain much needed revenue. In the past few weeks I've noticed headshops popping up all over. Maybe they all know something we don't or maybe it's just these millionaires securing store front's for their winning proposal. Just in case this was to much to take in and you don't remember, it's not about the money. It's about ethics and the American dream. About everyone having the same chance regardless of race, wealth or religion. These guys take away the possibility and never define when the rest of the population will have a chance to be more than a cash cow. 

 There's a much easier way to reach people than you think using the media you mentioned. There's a whole wide internet out there. Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, Instagram etc etc etc. Public assembly is still legal for the time being. There are communities where people gather. I know kids don't read. Hell half the adults I know barely can either. We can attribute that to the poor economy, the lack of education funding and the fact that most of us are sheep. Word of mouth can be as deadly as a cobra. 
 I can understand that you've lived part of your life in hiding due to prohibition and I can understand that the possibility of legalization and release from fear of LEO kicking in your door and shooting your dogs ( a fear we all share if we grow in OH right now). I understand you finally see victory on the horizon. This may not be the victory we yearn for. Everything about this is setting off my "spidey sense".  The internal intution that has saved my life more than once in more than one type of situation. All I can say beyond this point is They won't get my vote or anyone I know personally.  If you feel this is the time for you to punch yes, do it! It's your countries God given right and I'll support that even though I disagree with the proposal myself.


----------



## pcduck

Right on AA.

I try to comment on most newspaper stories dealing with legalization. Mainly the smaller local papers, you may have seen some ofy postings.


----------



## OhioVoter

Hackerman is just a troll.  Maybe if he would take his head out from under his mothers stinking snatch he would "get it"  

then again, maybe im just a poor loser, doomed to poverty cause i dont know how to make capitalism work me.  

get bent you old fart


----------



## WeedHopper

:bolt::baby::baby::baby::baby:eace::cry::fid::fid::fid::fid::fid::fid::fid::stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_ostpicsworthless:


----------



## AmateurAspirations

weedhopper, you're right. :\ Bunch of cryin huh. **** it. I'll vote for em. LEt's just get it legal. 
 I'll only show you my new editions and the new home they're getting. I don't take pics becasue of how all my devices are synced. I just bought my first house and haven't moved everything as well.  I dont want my gardens showing up on my phone in public.  Theres a couple Bubba Kush, Sour OG, Pure Kush and a mystery bean that was in a blank baggy. 
 I will have some cuttings coming from the old house in a while once the lease expires.  If you're patient with me pics will come. I have a lot to do and can't just run over to the old place cus it's kinda far. I'm not due back there till  saturday.
 If that's good enough for you for now let me know. I'll start up again here. 
 I'll go take a pic of the seedlings...have it up in a few.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

heres some pics... Not quite what you're after for proof, but I'll bring that to ya soon. 
 Geo tagging and all this stuff about locations and everything being imbedded into digital pictures freaks me out. IDK if it's ** or if it's all very true but once I had cops looking through my phone and I had pics on their for someone else. I got busted taking a picture of a rabbit, in front of an abondoned building in the ghetto. They said they thought I was a robber. I had a few oz's on me and the pics, rabbit included, were a gift for a friend. She loves bunnie's.  
 I got $170 ticket and they confiscated her stuff. So I had to go home and get more lol. MAn I was pissed that day. 
 Anywho, theres pic's of the basement I'm fitting. Next to the 10x12 I have photo'd is a 20x14 that has the furnace and water heater. I'm thinking that may be a project for the future. Making the units accesible and still hving room to set up something in there may not be worth the work involved but I haven't given it good thought yet. 
 The babies all close together are: 
 Bottom Right: Bubba Kush
 Top Right: A Girl Scout Cookie- she's popped a tail but won't break soil. i may have try   again with that strain. 
 Bottom Left: Pure Kush
 Top Left: Sour OG Kush

  The pics showing the styrofaom box has The other Bubba Kush, Pure Kush and the mystery seed. the biggest one is the???. those are ten days old and the other 4 are about 7 days since breakiing soil. They've been under some CFL's as I can't move any lights yet. I did pick up a huge T8 that I'm going to wire in tomorrow. 
 They ones in pucks are going into DWC soon. The other girls will move to larger pots and stay in soil.  
 I would have tried to post these pics more proffessionally but I never did get the hang of that. 

View attachment 20150329_141156.jpg


View attachment 20150329_155322.jpg


View attachment 20150329_155326.jpg


View attachment 20150329_175323.jpg


View attachment 20150331_225555.jpg


View attachment 20150331_225733.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

OhioVoter said:


> Hackerman is just a troll.  Maybe if he would take his head out from under his mothers stinking snatch he would "get it"
> 
> then again, maybe im just a poor loser, doomed to poverty cause i dont know how to make capitalism work me.
> 
> get bent you old fart




It's too bad that closed minds don't come with matching mouths.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

I don't agree with OhioVoter's use of language towards Hackerman. Sorry dude, but I don't. Pretty immature outburst really. 
 I called him a troll because he was just taking any stance he could to be on the opposite side. Saying things, that do hold truth, to be the other side of the debate. He himself said he was playing devil's advocate lol. 

 After my rant I spent time meditating on the whole thing and pretty much came to the conclusion weedhopper presented through imagery lol. Screw it man. It's all gonna help no matter what the stipulations are. Ohio's a kinda big deal politically it seems, so if we make it happen we'll just be another cog in the machine of leagalization. Thats good enough for me I suppose.

Also, it's almost that time of year for the Cleveland rally. If anyone's going to be there, I'd be willing to meet up and hang out for a bowl or two! 
                    ohiogreens.org/event/cleveland-norml-presents-2015-cleveland-global-marijuana-march


----------



## hippy59

and you with 61 post. ya you know H pretty well don't ya. this is suppose to be a CIVIL discussion. you AA are not being very civil. if your that angry use it a different way please other then attacking others here on this forum, please and thank you. or just go away.


----------



## hippy59

oh, and congrates on buying that brand new house with weed money that you NEVER pos about or talk about cause ALL your stuff is synced and you don't get busted. by the way, nice start to that new Groom ya got going on and nice looking baby girls.


----------



## hippy59

post more pics, like the front of your house. or a letter with your addy? that always helps them find ya


----------



## AmateurAspirations

I'm sending you a pm hippy. I'm sorry you felt I was attacking anyone. Again I apologize to all... never meant to be the horse's arse here. 
I'm conceding and wont be posting no mas

But since there may be some confusion woth the talk of property and devices... i'll iron it out or it'll drive me nuts.
 I work my *** off. I chef from late autumn till after the rains stop and then I roof.  My devices include a tablet, cell phone and pc. Every photo i take on the tab or my cell go to a cloud server. when i open the app I see all photo's no matter what device I took it on. Crazy stuff. I don't own a camera liek a traditional one, like nikkon or whatever. not that big into photography. I'm not loaded or rolling in weed money. 
 It's still illegal to grow and I don't need an F on the report card right now. 

hippy, I hope you read the pm I sent ya. It's from the heart dude.

plur guys.... sorry I strayed and up the vibe


----------



## Hackerman

AmateurAspirations said:


> I'm sending you a pm hippy. I'm sorry you felt I was attacking anyone. Again I apologize to all... never meant to be the horse's arse here.
> I'm conceding and wont be posting no mas



Hey bud, your fine. Don't ever stop posting because someone doesn't agree with what you post.

The world (and internet forums) are full of people who have different opinions and disagree. That doesn't necessarily make any of them wrong.

It took you a minute but you got my number to a T. LOL I don't know if I would call myself a TROLL (but, I am. LOL)

Many of the posts I make are simply intended to invoke emotion and to stimulate people. Who knows, maybe this thread made someone get up off the couch and actually go sign a petition. If it did, and some of my posts contributed to that.... I did a good thing. Doesn't matter if the action they took was something I agree with or not. As long as they took some action.

I love playing the devil's advocate. Especially if I don't have a strong opinion one way or the other on the topic. I research and I try to post truthful and intelligent facts that..... absolutely drive people up the walls. LMAO

And... come on. A topic like this???? Of course it's going to get heated. It's an issue. THAT'S why we are voting on it. Some people are for it and some people are against it. That's how America works. If everyone was all on one side.... we wouldn't be voting now, would we. LOL

So, topics like this are great for me. LOL

Your posts were fine, bud. I don't recall anything you posted being offensive or ignorant. I don't think you need to apologize to anyone. Certainly not me.

Oh, and thanks for the kind words.

One more thing that is kind of ironic. I have actually signed the petition for ORG and have not signed anything for RO, yet. LMAO So, in fact, truth be told, I have supported ORG and not RO. LMAO


----------



## AmateurAspirations

That's priceless Hacker.


----------



## Hackerman

OhioVoter said:


> Hackerman is just a troll.  Maybe if he would take his head out from under his mothers stinking snatch he would "get it"
> 
> then again, maybe im just a poor loser, doomed to poverty cause i dont know how to make capitalism work me.
> 
> get bent you old fart




Oh, and, you're welcome back too, bud. LOL I am a true believer that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Even if it's about my mother's snatch. LOL

It's human nature to respond to opposition with anger. No big deal.

Get straight you young fart. LOL


----------



## hippy59

hey AA got the pm and no worries I never take anything personally. and I never felt you was attacking. lol. I sometimes get to be that way. no worrys.


----------



## hippy59

are you talking about that norml thing coming up in may? I was thinking of going since its a Saturday. we will see.


----------



## AmateurAspirations

Yeah Hiippy, it's on may 2nd and the gathering is right behind Cleveland's Justice Center. I've been to a few and never had a problem. Cops don't come to close and they block traffic for the march  It's usually worth the drive!


----------



## hippy59

a bunch of us signed this petition today. 6 of us.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.



> Pop music and TV star Nick Lachey will be part owner of a marijuana farm in upstate Ohio if an issue that would legalize pot makes it onto the state ballot this fall and wins voter approval.




http://www.bizjournals.com/cincinna...cinnati-star-nick-lachey-wants-to-become.html


oh hells NO! :chuck:

eh, whatever.  @ this point I'll just be happy to grow in my basement and be able to toke out on my patio without
worry of the cops.  F the $ !   Just leave me and my plants ALONE!

:48:


----------



## Hackerman

It could be worse. At least Monsanto hasn't announced they are opening a grow farm in Ohio yet.....  LMAO


----------



## Joe420Camel

why Nick...
Couldn't it have been ( . Y . ) Jessica??

oops did I do that?

:48:


----------



## Melvan

And it get's even better. 2 members of the Ohio Rights Group used their position on the board to pretend they were getting investors, they sent all the money to Responsible Ohio. Liars, backstabbers, and cheats, just who you want controlling mj. 

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2015/04/21/marijuana-group-sabotage-grassroots-effort/26134897/


----------



## Joe420Camel

better than big pharma or tobacco ?  worse?

IDK Melvan, as much as I don't like it, part of me keeps thinking 
"if ANYONE is going to get a campaign together that has 1/2 a chance to jump Ohio straight to recreational, its this one." 

:48:


----------



## Hackerman

If they don't stop fighting and bickering amongst each other, no one is going to get anything done.

It's funny, in most states it has been FOR or AGAINST. In Ohio the people who are all FOR are all fighting and hating among themselves. Best way I know to spend a lot of time and achieve nothing.

I guess we will see.


----------



## Joe420Camel

> Another ORG worker, Lissa Satori...



Seriously??!


----------



## Melvan

I did not read back through this thread before posting that link.

Mature discussion here please. And Joe, the biggest reason Ohio needs to say no is that, as a constitutional amendment, when federal prohibition ends, (not if, when, as even the feds can no longer to ignore the will of the people) it will not end in Ohio. The state will be locked into it. The rest of the country will be free and easy, Ohio growers will still go to jail for 5 flowering plants.

If Responsible Ohio was just about legalizing, they'd be putting all their cash into CO style laws, and not one that keeps all control of cannabis in the hands of boy banders, shoe shoppers, financial advisors, and real estate moguls.


----------



## Melvan

Hackerman said:


> One more thing that is kind of ironic. I have actually signed the petition for ORG and have not signed anything for RO, yet. LMAO So, in fact, truth be told, I have supported ORG and not RO. LMAO



That's because you keep hearing my voice in the back of your head, lol. I'm getting in there, lol.


----------



## Melvan

Paid media rep for Responsible Ohio Lydia Bolander "scoffs" at Ohio Rights Group accusations.

She looks to be about 28 years old, pretty sure she's interested in a getting a piece of that big money pie they're offering, but they might want to consider finding a mature adult to deal with this issue.

http://hemp.org/news/node/5197


----------



## Hackerman

Are you sure that's a "she"? LOL

I notice some articles specify "spokesman" while others use the term "spokeswoman".

It's possible there may be some mild confusion in that person's life. LOL


----------



## Melvan

Hackerman said:


> Are you sure that's a "she"? LOL
> 
> I notice some articles specify "spokesman" while others use the term "spokeswoman".
> 
> It's possible there may be some mild confusion in that person's life. LOL



How she gender identifies means nothing to this issue, she's just a paid mouthpiece so that the big money guys don't actually have to say anything. 

I came across people gathering sigs over the weekend. No one was over the age of 20, and when asked specific questions, they knew nothing beyond the word "legal". The petitions themselves look very similiar to the ORG petition, and I heard one woman asking specifically if it was a medical bill, she was told yes that it would apply to medical as well. I cleared up that little bit of ** on the spot. 

I think I also got through to a couple of the kids they had working for them. I say working, because they are paid to gather the sigs, not volunteers.


----------



## Hackerman

Hello from the Team at ResponsibleOhio!

We just wanted to get in touch to talk about another way the ResponsibleOhio plan will benefit you and your future business. To help you get started on your own business plan, we want to talk about the differences between a medical marijuana dispensary and personal use retailers. 

Unlike in states, like California, that decided to first legalize medical marijuana without addressing personal use, the ResponsibleOhio plan already puts Ohio on the path to full legalization. Ohio will make history and will be the first state to move from prohibition to complete legalization. Full legalization will benefit the patients who need immediate access for treatment, adult personal users, and entrepreneurs who would like to sell in these markets.



Legal users of marijuana for either medical or personal purposes will see the benefits of full legalization with separation of medical and personal use businesses in several ways. For patients, full legalization means that Ohio will have the largest non-profit network of medical marijuana dispensaries in the world. In Ohio, medical dispensaries will have the sole purpose of providing, tested, safe product for individuals in need of medical care. For other legal users, full legalization under the plan means that there will be over 1,100 retailers competing for their sales. This competition will ensure the best possible fully regulated product for Ohioans.



Although separated into Medical or Personal Marijuana uses, both types of retailers will benefit uniquely from the ResponsibleOhio plan. Medical marijuana dispensaries will have access to a buying market that will exclusively be patients seeking medical grade marijuana. There won't be any medical holdouts or people in the market purchasing medical marijuana when they should actually be buying from retail locations. Non-medical personal use retailers will enjoy the option to operate both a dispensary and retail establishment at the same location or separately. Combined retail and dispensary businesses will just need proper licensing and proper separate record keeping.



If you have any more questions about your future marijuana dispensary or retail business, you can always visit our website to read the full amendment and learn more about how the licensing process will work. 

Thanks,

Ian & The RO Team


Paid for by ResponsibleOhio PAC


----------



## hippy59

I went to the rally in Cleveland today. had a good time. police were very curtious.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This just kind of looks like "let big business take control of this before we even legalize it" type of legislation?


----------



## Melvan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> This just kind of looks like "let big business take control of this before we even legalize it" type of legislation?



That's exactly what it is THG. And, if it passes, big business will own cannabis in Ohio forever, no matter how the federal laws change, because it's being done as an amendment to the state constitution, not as a law that can be challenged. 

If the Ohio voters say yes to an amendment to the state constitution, it cannot be challenged in court, and it must take effect within 30 days of voters saying yes.


----------



## hippy59

shits starting to get a bit interesting here in ohio. we got what, 6 possibly heading to ballots over the next 2 years? and ohio politicians getting that medical weed thing passed soon to try and twart any further passing? lol


----------



## Hackerman

RO just got their first 300k signatures. They will shoot for at least double that before July 1st to allow for invalid signatures.

What no one seems to know except me.... (RO haters are going to love this) is that they changed the petition A LOT and carried the signatures from the other petition over to the new one. LMAO. These people are not dumb. I see that clear as rosin. LOL

One thing they closed was my cloning business. LOL If you remember right,  I posted where they had a leak in their petition that allowed unlimited "non-flowering" plants. I saw a nice cloning business there. Well, they did too. LMAO

They also devised a way to keep the 10 growers fluid. The gave each a $100 bill and recorded the serial number. The holder of that bill with that serial number will be the grower. So, now, those investors that want to turn over and get out quick, can simply sell the treasury note to any one he wants...... for any amount of money. My guess is, that $100 could be worth a $mill on the market (considering the potential profit a grower could make).

Love these guys more and more every day. What a bunch of crooks... eh, ah, I mean Potrepreneurs. LOL

Capitalism at work in America. Gotta love this country. LMAO


----------



## hippy59

I think your talking 2 different groups. I don't think RO has changed anything, BUT there is a new group that fits right in with what your talking about. they are called better for ohio. they basically just mimicked RO and changed some things around as you stated. last I heard about the 100 dollar bills was they were basically selling them for a 75k       
" donation " to the cause but not sure about that. I get a lot of emails from norml since the rally downtown.


----------



## hippy59

can they change a petition once its been approved or accepted without starting the whole process over? I wouldn't think so but......


----------



## hippy59

heyyyyy. I should start a thread here with emails from norml I get.
       NORML correspondances or something like that. just copy and paste


----------



## Hackerman

hippy59 said:


> heyyyyy. I should start a thread here with emails from norml I get.
> NORML correspondances or something like that. just copy and paste



 I am for it. I would love to here what they have to say. NORML has always been pretty cool.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Legislators move to block marijuana monopoly 

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/06/16/joint-resolution-on-monolopies.html

:48:


----------



## Melvan

More criminal activity from Responsible Ohio workers.

http://chronicle.northcoastnow.com/2015/06/19/confrontation-alleged-marijuana-groups-meeting/

Last weekend my daughter was in a local bar and was offered a bag of shrooms if she signed. Then, the idiot signature gatherer gave her his business card! (She's hot, he probably thought he had a shot, lol) He's a mechanic working in Columbus.

I've reported this to the state's Attorney General and gave all the guy's info to them, we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Ohio investor: Legal marijuana could be $100B industry, big issue in 2016

http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/...na-could-be-100b-industry-big-2016-issue.html


----------



## bozzo420

The same bunch is trying the same in Michigan.  2 proposals going for 2016. one is the same **** as in Ohio. the other is true activists . It's all about money now. But we will never be stopped until all pot laws are repealed and  all conviction records  cleared. It's not about pot it's about our rights.


----------



## pcduck

Phrases inserted by Ohio Ballot Board designed to scare voters into a no vote, ResponsibleOhio officials say.
TNS REGIONAL NEWS
AUG 19, 2015



Backers of legalized marijuana for personal, medical, and commercial purposes vowed Tuesday to legally challenge ballot language they said is designed to scare voters into a no vote.
The Ohio Ballot Board voted 3-2 to insert phrases into the Nov. 3 ballot that suggest the proposed constitutional amendment would set up a monopoly for a chosen few.
The board meeting marked the first real battle in the campaign over legalizing marijuana as both sides jockeyed for position for wording they hoped would be more likely to sway voters opinions their way. The next battle will be before the Ohio Supreme Court.
The board included phrases like endow exclusive rights and special tax rate to suggest preferential treatment for a newly legal marijuana industry that the amendment seeks to create. Republicans supported the language while Democrats opposed it.
ResponsibleOhio, the nonprofit organization behind the amendment, contends its proposal is not a monopoly and does not extend exclusive rights to its beneficiaries. Although the locations of 10 growing locations would be locked down in the constitution, they argue the amendment would leave the door open for a new state panel to designate more locations later if it determines demand exceeds supply.
The amendment also would allow for the limited ability of individuals to grow four marijuana plants for personal use.
The attempt to say this is about just 10 sites for growth, cultivation, and extraction is just dead wrong, said Don McTigue, attorney for ResponsibleOhio.
The use of terms suggesting a monopoly or special treatment is seen as an advantage by opponents of the issue, particularly since the General Assembly has placed a separate competing amendment on the same ballot that would all but prohibit the writing of commercial monopolies into the constitution.
The opposition also plans to play up the monopoly angle in its ads, knowing that some who generally support legalizing pot dont like ResponsibleOhios big business approach.
Issue 3 asks voters to allow those 21 and older to legally use marijuana and products made from it and to build a wholesale and retail merchandising system around the newly legal industry.
Elizabeth Smith, representing the newly formed coalition Ohioans Against Marijuana Monopolies, countered that the boards terminology is necessary.
Ohio voters have an absolute right to know that they will be granting exclusive rights, a monopoly, for the growth and sale of recreational, and medical marijuana, and marijuana edibles, such as cookies, candies, and lollipops, she said.
Among other things, supporters of the amendment protested the boards reference to recreational use of pot for individuals when the language of their amendment refers to personal use.
Republican Secretary of State Jon Husted, the boards Republican chairman, said recreational is term commonly used to differentiate nonmedical use from medical use. But Mr. McTigue argued that its a loaded term designed to elicit a no vote.
We dont say [cigarette smokers] are engaged in recreational smoking of cigarettes, Mr. McTigue said. This is here for purely political advantage.
The board also wrote the language that voters will see for Issue 2, the anti-monopoly amendment designed to undercut the marijuana question. Should both issues pass but the anti-monopoly gets more yes votes, Issue 2 would likely override the marijuana question.
Its less clear what would happen if both pass but Issue 3 draws more affirmative votes. Mr. Husted has suggested that the anti-monopoly amendment would take precedent even under that scenario because constitutional amendments placed on the ballot by the General Assembly take effect immediately upon passage while citizen-initiated issues do not.
Either way, the issue would again likely end up before the state Supreme Court.

By Jim Provance - The Blade, Toledo, Ohio (TNS)
©2015 The Blade (Toledo, Ohio)
Visit The Blade (Toledo, Ohio) at www.toledoblade.com
Distributed by Tribune Content


----------



## hippy59

there first commercial

http://www.cleveland.com/open/index...onsibleohios_first_s.html#incart_email_mobile


----------



## WeedHopper

I live in Texas,,,i just want Weed legal,,and i dont care how they do it ,,,,as long as they cant put my asssss in jail for smoking it. Big business is always gonna get thier hands into Big Business.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.


DeWine: 'Ohio will be fundamentally changed' if Issue 3 passes 
- Fact-finding trip to Colorado reinforces his opposition


http://workplace.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/10/12/marijuana-infused-candy-dewine.html

Sure reinforces my desire to pass it, right or wrong... 

:48:

EDIT
today:


> Poll doesn&#8217;t make plan OK


http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/editorials/2015/10/13/1-poll-doesnt-make-plan-ok.html



.


----------



## Hackerman

Ya know, I have not read, or heard a single good thing about this since it started. There's no way this is going to pass in Ohio. It's all about hate and anger. The only good words are the ones that are put out by RO themselves. And, even most of those didn't float well (like budman). Every other news article, press release and most personal opinions are just hate, hate, hate. They either hate pot. Or, they hate the monopoly thing.

If I were a bookie, I would be taking all bets on this not passing.

Another 3 weeks and we'll know.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Montel Williams to back effort to legalize pot in Ohio

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...ffort-legalize-pot-ohio-110850496.html?ref=gs





Ohio's marijuana legalization ballot measure, explained

http://www.vox.com/2015/8/13/9146471/ohio-marijuana-legalization-vote

:48:


----------



## hippy59

deleted


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

LOTS of info here

http://ballotpedia.org/Ohio_Marijuana_Legalization_Initiative,_Issue_3_(2015)

the best line I've heard on this is: 
"A temporary monopoly is better than prohibition." 

NO on 2
YES on 3
:48:


----------



## hippy59

yup. voting tomorrow. yes on 3 and no on 2


----------



## Kraven

My though is, just make it legal or.....just barely make it legal enough that my attorney has enough to work with if necessary....either way i'll never be on a list.


----------



## hippy59

ya the list thing worries me as well.


----------



## Joe420Camel

:48: 

View attachment PICT0320.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck you guys!


----------



## WeedHopper

Confused is what I am. Lol


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

I'll :48: to that brotha'

sit back and see how it pans-out.


.


----------



## hippy59

results will start rolling in in about 45 minutes. most polls I have read today look very very good.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

one county (with Cincinnati in it) had technical issues and is being held open till 10PM  


EDIT:  9PM 




> Polls are now closed in all but one Ohio county, as boards of elections work to count the ballots.  A last-minute injunction, requested by ResponsibleOhio, extended voting hours in Hamilton County until 9 p.m. That led to Ohio Secretary of State John Husted instructing no county to release statewide election results until 9 p.m. That means no results until at least 9 p.m. EST


:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

Issue-2 Anti-Monopoly  

16% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

  - For 411,506 55% 

  - Against 340,549 45% 

 ----------------------------------------

Issue-3 Legalizing Marijuana  

16% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

  - Against 502,961 66% 

  - For 263,450 34%


only 16%  will edit as more come in.... not looking good 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT:
24%

Issue-2 Anti-Monopoly  

24% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

  - For 530,421 54% 

  - Against 449,710 46% 


Issue-3 Legalizing Marijuana  

24% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

  - Against 655,033 66% 

  - For 342,407 34% 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hackerman

I believe Ohio will be the first state to have a vote over pot legalization and lose. Florida had a problem a while back but it was just for oil and just for certain illnesses.

This will give pot opposition a new catch phase..... You CAN fight back. STOP legalization.

Thanks Ohio, you probably single handedly killed federal legalization. LOL

24% reporting and the numbers are about the same in percent.

Never going to happen.

For 		449066 	35
Against 		846775 	65
Precincts Reporting - 3053 of 8979
34%

Rural votes often get reported first while larger urban areas take longer to organize and return results.

And urban voters are definitely more in favor of legalization.

I still think it's over but we'll see.

OK, we're statistically past the point of no return. They are already announcing it as a win for AGAINST.

Just to show them how little I think of their election, I germed 6 new beans tonight. LOL


----------



## Joe420Camel

yup were F'ed




Issue-2 Anti-Monopoly  

53% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

  - For 993,653 53% 

  - Against 889,057 47% 


Issue-3 Legalizing Marijuana  

53% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING 

> - Against 1,249,125 65% 

  - For 664,103 35% 

why the **** did I start to care or think anything like this would work out?
now I'm just pissed off. **** this


----------



## NorCalHal

I didn't keep up too much about Ohio...but I thought that the law was actually horrible from what I understood. Didn't it give only a few cats the control over cultivation and distribution? 
Cali actually voted no on full legalization 5 years ago..Prop 19. It was voted down because it was written so only a few could control it..and we all voted no.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

sure you voted no because you all could "hide" behind medical and merrily toke away... I have to HIDE in my F'n basement looking over my shoulder worrying if some riotous neighbor feels like calling the cops on me. 
(who are/feel now even more empowered to put me in my place) 

sorry VERY bitter 
:48:


----------



## yarddog

Sorry Joe, I think some of the language scared some folks off.


----------



## WeedHopper

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> sure you voted no because you all could "hide" behind medical and merrily toke away... I have to HIDE in my F'n basement looking over my shoulder worrying if some riotous neighbor feels like calling the cops on me.
> (who are/feel now even more empowered to put me in my place)
> 
> sorry VERY bitter
> :48:



:yeahthat:
I live in Texas and any legalization would be awesome. I just want to smoke in peace. I'm not trying to make a living growing weed,,,I just want to be free to smoke without going to jail because of ******* neighbors.


----------



## Kraven

Joe, Ohio isn't the only place to F' up legalization bills, it has happened here and I understand your frustration...truth be known I don't care if they ever legalize it, just get me enough lead way my attorney has something to work with, because I'm never gonna be on a list, just wont happen. I see all the strides made in the last 8 years about to come crashing down, unless we as a population demand that our elected officials enact laws that make sense and protect everyone, not just big money and pharma. The only way i will be truely happy is if the just take MJ out of schedule 1 and not schedule it, it is herbal just like all the other legal herbal remedy's that are sold here in the states. It's a myth to think anything other than outright decriminalization of MJ is going to lead to anything good, everyone is fighting for table scraps when we should be demanding the whole meal, or forcing our elected officials away from the table. America is so stupid now, we as a people have allowed thirty years of regression to take place in America, and now the population is just plain too stupid to know any better. I can still name all the presidents, all the states and and capitols and know where they are on the map, I know all 44 presidents and understand the three branches of government. We no longer care as a nation if it does not directly impact us...and the sad truth is it all does...but people are slothful and lazy and uneducated and just like Rome, you are watching the fall of the USA....so Joe what i'm really trying to say is that you expect far more from your fellow Americans than they can give, thanks to the last 30 years of "dumbing down" of America....not everybody gets to win and have a trophy, there is no such thing as also ran, and atta boy.....That concludes my rant!


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke a bowl Bro. :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, some very good points you made.   It's amazing the sheer amount of stupidity I see every day.   How do people make it in life with blind ignorance?


----------



## pcduck

I concur Krave.

Let them move on to the next state to get their monopoly and they will.


----------



## my my

bummed....
and even more bummed issue 2 passed....
so unless the feds, decrim. pot. 
we will never get the option to vote for legal weed again here in Ohio....
I know some folks are happy about it...
mostly the folks that grow and sell there weed. im just a little fish, trying to know that my smoke hasnt been sprayed with black flag or Raid....
sad sad sad....


----------



## Joe420Camel

I don't know why I let myself get even the least-bit hopeful about this... I KNEW it was doomed from the start.
(we can go back in this thread and quote if needed)

but I did let myself get invested and now I'm .... trying to chill because stupid crap like this makes my blood boi.... chill

/sigh
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Doent matter how it starts out,,,big money will always take over,,,hide and watch. It is always that way. Look at Beer and cigarettes,,,who you think makes the money. At least you dont go to jail cause you smoke a cigarette or drink a beer. And the only ppl that were pissed when prohibition was over was the black market dealers. Go figure.


----------



## Joe420Camel

exactly!  

Like the "indentured servants" of days past saying, "No, I don't want my freedom if XXXX is going to profit form it."
ok, live as a slave then... fool.

Now we've got to play nice and say "yes masta'" to all the empowered anti drug A-holes who just got a HUGE boost in their moral and are going to be more than happy to kick a few dirty hippies around in retaliation. 

:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> sure you voted no because you all could "hide" behind medical and merrily toke away... I have to HIDE in my F'n basement looking over my shoulder worrying if some riotous neighbor feels like calling the cops on me.
> (who are/feel now even more empowered to put me in my place)
> 
> sorry VERY bitter
> :48:


If that's how you really feel then move. Nobody is forcing you to stay in Ohio.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Sure... uproot the wife and kid, sell off all the properties and house Dad spent 80% of his (now dead) life working to acquire/build... over me wanting to smoke weed.  

great plan, I'll start packing.


(sorry, again. shouldn't attack any of you, just MAD)


----------



## NorCalHal

Wrong Joe...we didn't pass it because the law sucked and no one was going to give away an industry to a handful of assholes.
I know plenty of people sitting in Prison who "hid" behind MMJ laws...it ain't all sunshine and rainbows in "legal" states.
I hear you brother...I know you were looking for a little legal relief...it will come in due time.


----------



## Joe420Camel

:48:


----------



## yarddog

Don't fret Joe, its still very much illegal down here in Georgia too.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, it was not a well written bill... but i know you were so hoping. Just wanted you to know I share your frustration with marijuana legalization.  It is way past time to reschedule the classification. I too am disillusioned with big pharma taking over our beautiful plant. It hurt my feelings walking into a med dispensary for the first time in a few years and big pharma is alive and well.. Big shiny posters about thc oil.  Ask what strain? oh they don't know it is just a bunch of thc that was isolated... ***?   Not much home grown organic in the store, all packaged...so far from the hippies we are.  I will smoke with ya kid!


----------



## orangesunshine

i too would be worried by a bill listed with those same old words "just say no" and "responsible"  sounds like the old end around trick play to me


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

the day after:



> In an e-mailed statement, Kevin Sabet of the anti-legalization group Project SAM said "this proves the anti-legalization movement is alive and well. It means that when people understand this is about money - not pot - they are turned off. And since all legalization efforts are essentially about money, you can be sure we'll be reminding voters in other states about the true intentions of legalization advocates."




winning


----------



## kaotik

surprised to see many sour faces..
i was actually coming in here to -oddly- congratulate y'all for NOT legalizing marijuana.. seems odd to say, but that was hardly a good route they were going IMO.. i'd go as far to say it was a horrible bill.

sucks y'all gotta wait to try again and do it properly.. but i'm glad to see people don't just suckle on the word legal and ignore the terms.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Better check out the details of issue 2 before we say oh-well maybe "next time"...



> Lawmakers tweaked the proposed language to prevent amendments creating a monopoly or special interest of a "commercial" economic nature to avoid legal challenges. But Ohio State University law professor Dan Tokaji said the language is still too vague and would allow judges to pick and choose whom the law applies to.
> 
> "The proponent of virtually every initiative will claim that it benefits a special interest at the expense of the public interest," Tokaji wrote in testimony submitted to lawmakers.
> 
> Chris Stock, a Cincinnati attorney who drafted the ResponsibleOhio amendment, said lawmakers' amendment is an 11th-hour rule change intended to block marijuana legalization. Stock said the language was not well thought-out and would trigger a lawsuit that would cost taxpayers millions of dollars.


----------



## Rosebud

It is time like this that swearing would come in handy.


----------



## pcduck

Yes it was a poorly written amendment. They(special interest groups) hoodwinked the voters with "legalized" gambling, the voters weren't going to let it happen again. That word monopoly doomed it from the start.


----------



## Hackerman

I feel like Joe. Totally pisssed. I hope every pot smoker that voted no gets busted and goes to federal prison.  LMAO But, really, I am pissssed.

The worse part is..... it takes MONEY to get a legal vote passed. Signatures, lawyers... lots of money. And, NOBODY is going to invest in a State that already said, NO.

Ohio is ***** until Federal legalization comes. I can't believe how many of my pot smoking friends voted no. I told them that they will NEVER get even a PUFF of my smoke EVER again.


----------



## pcduck

Hackerman said:


> I feel like Joe. Totally pisssed. I hope every pot smoker that voted no gets busted and goes to federal prison. LMAO But, really, I am pissssed.
> 
> The worse part is..... it takes MONEY to get a legal vote passed. Signatures, lawyers... lots of money. And, NOBODY is going to invest in a State that already said, NO.
> 
> Ohio is ***** until Federal legalization comes. I can't believe how many of my pot smoking friends voted no. I told them that they will NEVER get even a PUFF of my smoke EVER again.


:rofl:


----------



## hippy59

I honestly believe there will be something on the 2016 ballot. hopefully something better. the one that worrys me tho is the one that says a person can posses 99 pound. wow.


----------



## Hackerman

It takes MONEY to get ANYTHING on the 2016 ballot and NOBODY is going to invest their money in a state that already said NO.

It just ain't gonna happen.

I agree with Rose... time for some cussing.. #@#@%##@$$!$%$&*$#@#

LOL


----------



## pcduck

You've already done that.


----------



## hippy59

we shall see. even Norml is saing its likely.


----------



## burnin1

You can only keep trying for a better amendment.

Here in Cali our first medical marijuana amendment before the voters failed.

The next time we had a medical marijuana amendment before the voters if passed.

A few years ago we had an amendment before voters to legalize marijuana.
It failed.

We are trying again next year.   

Don't give up!   

As far as I know the DPA and MPP did not throw their support behind responsible Ohio.  This was an amendment that gave a few a monopoly over the business.  This is not good for those that support free enterprise or freedom for that matter.

Ohio will try to legalize in the future and it will be a better amendment I am sure.

Don't give up the fight over a lost battle.  Persistence will beat resistance.

Hang in there guys!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

but your state didn't pass laws against petition based ("monopoly") amendments...

Now in Ohio if some JUDGE thinks its "this way" or "that way" he can say we (the people) need two issues voted on to pass the one amendment.
The first is an "OK" to change the document and then the actual change.
obviously either one goes down and the whole thing is shot.

Now guess who gets to pick the judge and or how to word the 1st "approval" vote... no seriously IDK but it sure makes a big difference.

Ohio didn't just shoot its self in the foot, it missed and took a head-shot.
:48:


----------



## hippy59

Joe, how long have you lived in ohio? stop being so down about this. I have lived here my whole life, which is 57 years, and I am MORE amazed we even got ANYTHING on the ballot. period. as a kid in the 70's I was amazed they decriminalized weed. then it was 100 grams was cool. I remember when even a seed would get you into the boys home. stop listening to those idiots that think they know whats going on or whats gonna happen, meaning the media. there are about 4 or 5 other things that are going on that do NOT include a constitutional amendment change like issue 3 was. the way your acting a chill pill just aint gonna work. more like a call to the suicide prevention hot line. LOL. ya I am bummed as well cause ohio is a swing state and if it would have passed things would change real quickly for the states. all of them. but its not over. I watched a lot of the exit poll interviews and most that said no were concerned about eather the monopoly thing, as was handed us thanks to the fing casinos, or the fact that the edibles looked a lot if not exactly like candy a kid would eat. personally I have to give it to both causes. blame Colorado. I don't care. lol. next year, 2016, is a presidential election year. a lot more people will be voting and THERE WILL BE SOMETHING FOR US TO VOTE FOR. other then what thief were gonna put into office.

not tring to be disrespectfull to ya, we all know your bummed, but its oHIo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im out,,,I dont live in Ohio. 
 I dont give a crap whos gonna profit I want Texas Legal.


----------



## hippy59

I agree weed. even if it would have been deemed legal I was not about to pay 50 dollars to have my name put on a list to grow just to have the privalige of the feds supining that list and busting people. for growing. I would still and will grow like I have been for some time now in my basement, in secret and for my own personal use. I have no scales any longer or pipes, papers, bowls or anything like that. my smoking aparatise is ususally an apple or a potato. I can eat the evidence that way. that's how they get people with less then 100 grams in ohio. perafunalia. how ever its spelled. lol. the weed it self is a minor thing. its the roachs and papers and bongs that do people in here. you would think people would adjust to that.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

trust me I'm used to it... GO Browns?

started in '72 outside an outside suburb in the north east; Akron, Cleveland, Canton area.   Wasn't toking till the mid 80's so I missed that part in the 70s about the decrim... took advantage of it a few time now already  :vap-bobby_on_the_be

All that said, I refuse to die in a state where I can't smoke a joint on my back porch. (w/o worrying about a neighbor calling the cops etc) 
Now, seeing as I don't know just exactly when I'll be checking out of this existence/reality/life (what ever you may believe) and @ 43 I can already tell these bones ain't gett'n any younger...
"Maybe next year" is getting old
Uprooting the wife & kid and selling off family properties to move is a huge decision.  It may not be suicide but its a stressful decision none the less.

:48:


----------



## hippy59

lets not go browns or Indians crazy here. I watched both stadiums being re built and neather has produced a winning team since. lol. I live Cleveland west just north of Hopkins.. ohio has never been a state that was a for runner for anything. the casinos were a big thing for me, I don't oppose gambling but I didn't want it. but it was passed and most that I talk with wish it had not been. that's another story tho. issue 3 would have been the same thing and yes I did vote for 3 and no on 2. however. I will say that since issue 3 failed I am glad 2 passed. I would have been better served the other way but that's the way it worked this time. but just cause issue 2 passed does not mean that there will be no weed in ohio. there are several other propositions going down that don't include an amendment to the constitution like 3 was. anything that would make weed legal to me at this point would be great. even 3. but it didn't happen this time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Let's all try and watch our language.  I knows that some of you are very disappointed with the results of the Ohio initiative.  But let's keep our language adult-like. 

If I had lived in Ohio, I would have voted NO.  The way it was written was just horrible.  I also do not think that it will never come up for a vote again--it will, the tide is turning.  Just be glad that you do not live in a horribly red-neck backward state like Texas or Idaho.  Weedhopper and I will probably die before cannabis is legalized in Texas and Idaho.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, come west  young man!


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Let's all try and watch our language.  I knows that some of you are very disappointed with the results of the Ohio initiative.  But let's keep our language adult-like.
> 
> If I had lived in Ohio, I would have voted NO.  The way it was written was just horrible.  I also do not think that it will never come up for a vote again--it will, the tide is turning.  Just be glad that you do not live in a horribly red-neck backward state like Texas or Idaho.  Weedhopper and I will probably die before cannabis is legalized in Texas and Idaho.


I know thats rght THG.


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> Joe, come west  young man!



You got that right. I've been trying for a decade. Been out and back a handful of times. Next time, I don't plan to come back. I love the Left Coast. Top to bottom.


----------



## WeedHopper

Johnny Football will fix yall up. Lol


----------



## pcduck

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hackerman

In case anyone is watching, the medical MJ bill just got rejected for the THIRD time. These morons can't even proof read their own petition. This time, it was one part of the bill saying 18 was the min age and another part of the bill saying 21 is the min age. C'mon people. Can you say Proof Read?.

It only has a few more chances at getting this right to get it on the 2016 vote. No way.

This is why Ohio should have voted Yes on RO. At least everyone one would be legal smoking now. I can't imagine how nice it would be to live in a legal state and not to have to sneak around all  the time.

Like I said way back...... if the RO doesn't pass, it's never going to happen in Ohio. 

http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/...ions-Submitted-to-the-Attorney-General-s-Offi


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If I lived in Ohio, I would have voted no.  I think it is just wrong for all the growing to be done by 10 individuals...I think this is the main reason that people keep rejecting it.


----------



## Hackerman

That was just one more misunderstanding of the bill. 

Under the old RO, ANYONE in Ohio could grow (I think over 21 was the only requirement).

And, ANYONE could sell to their friends. Just not at the state owned cannabis stores.

This thing was so poorly marketed that it was destined to fail. And, it will NEVER be back. I have spoken with the investors personally and they are all OUT.

The new bill that keeps getting rejected in Dewine's office is a medical bill. It's the one that everyone wanted instead of RO. However, obviously, no one read this one because it has more limitations as to who can grow than the RO bill. LOL Plus, they have been trying to get it on the ballot for 3 years and they can't get their **** together to do it correctly in all that time. And, they don't have the money to get the signatures anyway so it's a moot point.

The good news is, I have one more commercial property to sell and I won't matter any more because I will be the resident of a legal state long before anything happens in Ohio.

See you all soon.... LOL


----------



## pcduck

Jeepers Hack with all the sour grapes you are tossing around, it kinda sounds like you might have been an investor in RO.

Where there is money to be made, there will be a group of people willing to invest their money.

When a cause is for the greater good of mankind, someone will be willing to carry the torch for the cause.


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, I guess I am pretty sour about it. But, I had no hand in the financials. 

Just that it would have been neat to not have to sneak it after sneaking for 40 years. LOL I really thought it had a chance so I was very disappointed. Disappointment generally results in sour grapes. LOL 

And, it wasn't really a bad bill (if anyone actually read it besides me). LOL Anyone could sell and grow. Just not within the confines of the state run op. So, if you wanted to open a commercial store, you had to do it their way. However, if you just wanted to grow and sell to your close friends, it was OK.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

here's one I just came across

*Ohioans for Medical Marijuana (OMM)*  , which is supported by the Marijuana Policy Project in Washington, D.C., is working to pass a medical marijuana ballot initiative through a simple majority of the vote in Ohio on November 8, 2016.

https://ohioansformmj.org/initiative/

medical with 6 plant home grows 
(sign me up)

too bad its another amendment and we will have to jump through the new hoops put into place last year.




> The 2016 campaign is focusing only on medical marijuana, which enjoys exceptionally strong support among Ohio voters. If approved on November 1, this initiative would legalize medical marijuana in a manner that&#8217;s similar to the laws in 23 states and the District of Columbia.
> 
> Specifically, the Ohio initiative would allow patients with serious medical conditions to purchase medical marijuana from retail outlets &#8212; and/or grow their own medical marijuana at home &#8212; if they have the approval of their physicians. In the furtherance of this, the Ohio government would issue licenses for businesses to grow, process, test, and sell marijuana to patients with state-issued identification cards. If no other states enact medical marijuana laws via their legislatures this spring, Ohio would become the 24th medical marijuana state in the country.
> 
> ...
> 
> (1) &#8220;Allowable amount of marijuana&#8221; means two-and-one-half ounces of usable marijuana; an amount of marijuana products established by Division rule; if the cardholder&#8217;s registry identification card designates that the cardholder is allowed to possess and cultivate marijuana plants, six marijuana plants or a greater number of marijuana plants if a higher limit is established by Division rule; the marijuana produced from the cardholder&#8217;s allowable plants; and any incidental amount of seeds, stalks, and roots.
> 
> (4) &#8220;Debilitating medical condition&#8221; means: cancer, glaucoma, positive status for human immunodeficiency virus, acquired immune deficiency syndrome, hepatitis C, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, Crohn&#8217;s disease, ulcerative colitis, agitation of Alzheimer&#8217;s disease, post-traumatic stress disorder, or the treatment of these conditions; a chronic or debilitating disease or medical condition or its treatment that produces one or more of the following: cachexia or wasting syndrome; severe debilitating pain; severe nausea; seizures, including but not limited to those characteristic of epilepsy; severe and persistent muscle spasms, including but not limited to those characteristic of multiple sclerosis; or any other medical condition or its treatment approved by the Division.




considering I can get dam near 4oz out of ONE plant, IDK how I'll only get 2.5oz out of SIX plants LOL
:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

DeWine approves language for [Ohio] medical marijuana amendment 

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/25/0325-medical-marijuana-amendment.html




> Marijuana Policy Project, a national organization based in Washington, D.C., was approved. DeWine rejected the first proposal on March 11, citing three flaws, including confusion about the number of marijuana cultivation facilities.




:48:


----------



## Hackerman

Yep, that's one of 4 petitions that have been certified for legalization in Ohio. Unfortunately, none of those groups have any money so they will never have the number of signatures required by June to get on the ballot. 

One of the groups had their petition certified on 1/20/2012 and in 4 years have only gathered about 1/5th of the signatures they need. Cool. In another 16 years, they can get it on the ballot. LMAO

Unfortunately, RO was the only hope for Ohio until Federal legalization. And, those people are looooooong gone. LMAO


----------



## hippy59

no disrespect Hackerman by any means, but I am an Ohioan, born and bred, and I am so tired of you knocking Ohio. you do not live here anymore and obviously not born here. Ohio has and always will be slow to adapt. we will ALWAYS, ALMOST be the last state for ANYTHING. PLEASE stop knocking Ohio. I am getting tired of it. thanks you.


----------



## hippy59

at least us OHIO people saw RO as a LOSING THING


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL, Hippy, you crack me up.  I live in Idaho and have no problems with anyone knocking Idaho.  It IS a backward red-neck conservative state that deserves to be knocked because of their stupidity and politics.  I am getting where it is embarrassing to admit to being from here.  It is nice to stand up for your state, but if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, well then...


----------



## hippy59

well I cant argue with that. LOL. I just get tired of hearing it even tho I know its true. heck I remember back in the 70s as a teen and a cop would search you he would drag his nails along the bottom of pockets during a search looking for just 1 single seed to send you to juvy, thenthey decriminalized it and now they just get you for parafinalioa(?), which is about as bad. even if you have cigs, a lighter is bad when weed is present. lol.


----------



## my my

well,,,
i would have to say to all the greedy MFers, that voted no on this issue being allowed to grow 4 at home are happy.
the house just passed a bill yesterday for medical only, NO HOME GROWS, VAPE only, and no help keeping your job, If you can find a Quack doctor to write a script....
Greedy greedy people that voted no...
Heck 4 plants is More then enough to keep my stash full!-(


----------



## Joe420Camel

.



> COLUMBUS (AP) &#8211; The Ohio House has passed a proposal to legalize medical marijuana in the state.
> 
> The fast-tracked bill would bar patients from smoking the substance but allow them to use it in vapor form. They couldn&#8217;t grow it at home.
> 
> Under the legislation, a nine-member Medical Marijuana Control Commission would set rules for cultivating, distributing and licensing cannabis. Communities could opt out of hosting dispensaries. Employers who want to maintain drug-free workplaces would be protected from liability.
> 
> The bill passed on a 71-26 vote Tuesday. The Senate plans to begin hearings on the measure Wednesday.




same schmitt as PA passed



> Now those dirty hippies can stop asking for "medical" weed ... we "gave it" to them.  If they are REALLY sick they wouldn't have to SMOKE their medicine anyway.



Who knows, this might put enough of the NON believers into the "no, "they" have medical already. no need to home-grow/smoke/etc" that's good enough.

a win? ... NOT! (from my POV)

heck, now its even MORE likely an A-hole neighbor will call the cops if they SMELL weed (being smoked)
This is NOT a move in the right direction.

:48:


----------

